# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Νεράϊδα [Neraida I, Neraida, Laurana]

## nautikos

Για να παρουμε και λιγο γευση απο ταξιδι στην Υδρα με καποιο θρυλο της ακτοπλοιας του Σαρωνικου. Τωρα με τα catamaran και τα υδροπτερυγα την να καταλαβεις απο θαλασσινο ταξιδι... Ετυχως ο Λατσης πηρε τη μεγαλη αποφαση να το αναπαλαιωσει σε ναυπηγειο της Κροατιας, οποτε θα μπορουμε σε κανα 2 χρονια να το χαιρομαστε παλι ζωντανο! Στην παρακατω φωτο το Νεραιδα εξερχεται απο το λιμανι της Υδρας με το αναποδα.


Copyright : *Steve Swayne*

----------


## Νάξος

Φωτογραφία για καρτ ποστάλ. Πανέμορφο σκαρί, πανέμορφη και η αρχιτεκτονική και το φυσικό τοπίο της Ύδρας. Σε ποια εποχή αναφερόμαστε φίλε ναυτικέ;

----------


## Haddock

Εύγε στο φίλο nautikos που την ξετρύπωσε  :Wink:  Ελπίζω να ξαναδούμε την αναγεννημένη Νεράιδα σύντομα στις θάλασσές μας.
Η φωτογράφος αναφέρει ότι η εικόνα έχει αποτυπωθεί το 1978.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Την Υδρα και το Νεραίδα τα έχω ζήσει από πολύ μικρό παιδί. Το Νεραίδα είχε το άλμπουρο μπροστά από την γέφυρα πάνω από το σαλόνι της 1ης θέσης στην δεκαετία του 50. Στις αρχές του 60 το άλμπυρο αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα μικρότερο πάνω από την γέφυρα και μπρος από την τσιμινιέρα όπως είναι μέχρι σήμερα. Συνεπώς η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε τέλη του 50-αρχές 60.

----------


## aegina

Kai egw eimai sigouros oti den einai tou &acute;78 afou vgike apo ti grammi to `75. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Νεραϊδα, το 1970 αν θυμάμαι καλά άλλαξε ρόλο από ποστάλι σε ημερόπλοιο κρουαζιέρας στον Σαρωνικό. Τότε υπέστη τις κετασκευές που καταργήθηκαν οι πλαϊνοί διάδρομοι και τα σαλόνια επεκτάθηκαν σε όλο το πλάτος του καραβιού με ορθογώνια παράθυρα στην θέση των ανοιγμάτων που καλύπτονταν με μουσαμάδες όταν είχε θάλασσα, και των φινιστρινιών ανάμεσα. Κράτησε 2 χρόνια στον ρόλο αυτό και μετά μεταφέρθηκε στην Σ. Αραβία σαν πλωτό γραφείο των μηχανικών του Λάτση στα έργα που είχε αναλάβει η εταιρία του στην χώρα αυτή. Την συνέχεια την ξέρουμε όλοι. Ελπίζω να το ξαναδούμε στην αρχική του μορφή μετά την επισκευή του στην Κροατία.

----------


## Ellinis

Λογικά πρέπει να άλλαξε ρόλο το 1974 όταν δηλαδή συμπλήρωσε 35-ετία.
Το οτι είχε πάει μετά στην Αραβία δεν το ήξερα. Ξέρεις πότε γύρισε από εκεί πίσω;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το Νεραϊδα και μαζί με τον Ολλανδό καραβολάτρη Anton Heuff έχουμε καταγράψει την ιστορία του εδώ: http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/indexregister.htm Στο μεσοδιάστημα και μετά την Σ. Αραβία παρέμενε μέχρι πριν 2 χρόνια στις εγκαταστάσεις της Petrola στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Για τους λάτρες των παλιών σκαριών της Αίγινας, το Νεράϊδα να πλαγιοδετεί στον Πόρο. Από κάποια παλιά ταινία αγνώστου τίτλου.
¶ντε να το δούμε και αυτό να ξαναμπαίνει στον Πειραιά, και θα το περιμένω βρέξει-χιονίσει στο "κόκκινο" μαζί με το aegina :mrgreen:

neraida at poros.jpg

----------


## aegina

Yperoxi photo  Ellinis!Elpizw na to doume syntoma se ena ar8ro ston efoplisti  kati elege gia to 2010!:mrgreen:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θρυλικο Nεραιδα του ακομα πιο θρυλικου καπτα γιαννη στην υδρα!Φωτο απο καποιο παλιο εντυπο.

negative (786).jpg

----------


## esperos

Μια  καλλιτεχνική  απεικόνιση  από  τον  Ιταλό  συγγραφέα,  ιστορικό  και  καλλιτέχνη  Aldo Cherini,  του  πλοίου  ως   LAURANA.



Laurana.jpg


Copyright  Aldo  Cherini

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχο σκίτσο! Και σαν Laurana πρέπει να ήταν επιτυχημένο, μιας και το σχέδιο του αντιγράφηκε σε αρκετά μεταπολεμικά σκαριά που ταξίδεψαν σε Γιουγκοσλαβία. Μάλιστα κάποια από αυτά υπάρχουν ακόμη.

----------


## aegina

MEGALEIO kai i foto tou BEN BRUCE alla kai to skitso tou ESPEROU istoriko to deutero giati dixnei to ploio stin arxiki tou morfi. :Very Happy:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Ellinis. Ολα εδώ http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/Fe...dextype_50.htm και εδώ http://home.hetnet.nl/~fleetfile1/indexregister.htm κλικ στο Ν για Νεράιδα και στο Α για το αδελφάκι Abbazia.

----------


## Cosmas

Πριν από όλα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και σκίτσα, αφηγήσεις και στοιχεία που χάρη σε σας όλους βρήκα εδώ! 

Η φωτογραφία στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread – από την Ύδρα – είναι καταπληκτική! Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό ήταν το Νεράϊδα! 

Φανταστείτε το όμως με ωραίες καταγάλανες τέντες, στο μπροστά κατάστρωμα έξω από το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης που ήταν και το ωραιότερο σημείο του πλοίου. Αισθανόσουνα κυριολεκτικά σε ένα πλωτό σαλόνι.  :Cool: 

Ήταν υπέροχο να κάθεσαι εκεί και το Νεράϊδα να γλιστράει πάνω σε μια θάλασσα – λάδι. Το Νεράϊδα ήταν το καθαυτό πλοίο της αναψυχής και της καλοπέρασης. Όλα τριγύρω έπρεπε νάναι απάνεμα, γαλήνια και γραφικά όπως τα καταπράσινα και ακατοίκητα (τότε) παράλια τριγύρω από την Ερμιόνη.  :Cool: 

Το Νεράϊδα έκανε διάφορα δρομολόγια. Το κλασικό ήταν Αίγινα – Μέθανα – Πόρο (μερικές φορές και Γαλατά) – Ύδρα – Ερμιόνη – Σπέτσες. ¶λλες φορές έκανε το «μεγάλο» άλμα¨Πόρο – Ύδρα – Σπέτσες – Λεωνίδιο. 

Από ό,τι θυμάμαι μάλιστα, υπήρχαν ακόμη στις αρχές του 60 δρομολόγια από Πειραιά μέχρι Σπέτσες και από κει για Ναύπλιο (ήταν το Κύκνος ή το Πίνδος που έκαναν το δρομολόγιο; Ίσως και το Νεράϊδα – δηλαδή όλα τα «μεγάλα» πλοία της γραμμής Αργοσαρωνικού, πριν εμφανισθούν το Καμέλια και το Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος – πώπω πως το βρίζαμε αυτό το πλοίο, αλλοιώνοντας το όνομά του!). Βεβαίως με την έναρξη λειτουργίας της Εθνικής Οδού Αθηνών – Κορίνθου έφθανες στο Ναύπλιο με το αυτοκίνητό σου σχετικά σύντομα και το δρομολόγιο καταργήθηκε. 

Το Λεωνίδιο από την άλλη πλευρά ήταν το μήλο της έριδας μεταξύ των γραμμών Μυρτώου και Αργοσαρωνικού. Παλιότερα, το Μυρτιδιώτισσα ξεκινούσε από Λεωνίδιο και συνέχιζε νότια μέχρι Κρήτη. Για ένα διάστημα, πλοία και από τις δύο γραμμές έπιαναν στο Λεωνίδιο. Όταν όμως έγινε συνήθεια καθημερινώς τουλάχιστον ένα πλοίο της γραμμής Αργοσαρωνικού να πιάνει στο Λεωνίδιο, τότε το Μυρτιδιώτισσα ξεκινούσε από Κυπαρίσσι. 

Τέλος πάντων! 

Πρέπει να ήμουνα 4 ή το πολύ 5 ετών και συνεπώς ήταν είτε 1960 είτε 1961. 

Μάλλον Ιούνιος. Αυτό συμπεραίνω επειδή ταξιδεύαμε, ο πατέρας μου, η μητέρα μου και γω, μαζί με μία ξαδέρφη μου που ήταν 7 χρόνια μεγαλύτερη, και πρέπει να είχε ήδη τελειώσει τη σχολική χρονιά. Την είχαν φέρει οι θείοι μου το προηγούμενο βράδι και είχε μείνει μαζί μας για να φύγουμε νωρίς το πρωί. 

Με το που μπήκαμε στο πλοίο και καθήσαμε στο σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης, άρχισα τη φασαρία: ήθελα πορτοκαλάδα, ήθελα να κάτσουμε έξω, κλπ, κλπ. 

Τα κατάφερα! Ήθελα να πετάξω το άδειο μπουκάλι στη θάλασσα, αλλά ο πατέρας μου με πρόλαβε!

Καθώς είχαμε ξαναταξιδέψει μέχρι την Ύδρα, περίμενα όλα τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια με ανυπομονησία. Αν και αργότερα το Καμέλια ήταν σίγουρα πιο γρήγορο, θυμάμαι ότι το Νεράϊδα σου έδινε εντύπωση ταχύπλοου σκάφους σε σχέση με τα άλλα, παλαιότερα και μικρότερα. Είχα εντυπωσιαστεί από την ομορφιά της παραλίας Ερμιόνης και το βαθυπράσινο χρώμα των εκτεταμένων παράκτιων δασών. 

Τέλος, γύρω στις 2 φθάσαμε στις Σπέτσες. Ω, τι τρομερή απογοήτευση σε σχέση με την Ύδρα! Περίμενα να βρω κάτι το συναφές – και το λιμάνι των Σπετσών μου φάνηκε μικρό, πτωχό και ελάχιστα εντυπωσιακό. Ωστόσο, στις Σπέτσες έμαθα ότι υπάρχουν νησιά που δεν σου δίνουν ό,τι το εντυπωσιακό έχουν από πρώτης όψης – και ότι πρέπει να ψάξεις στην ενδοχώρα να ανεύρεις ό,τι απουσιάζει από την παραλία, ή έστω το λιμάνι. Και έμαθα και κάτι άλλο: πόσο χρήσιμο μπορεί να είναι ένα απλό ..... κατούρημα! 

Αφού αποβιβαστήκαμε, ανεβήκαμε σε μια καρότσα με ένα άλογο που θα μας οδηγούσε στο ξενοδοχείο. Εκεί όμως συνέβη το αναπάντεχο! Μια σφήκα τσίμπησε την ξαδέρφη μου στο μπράτσο της και εκείνη άρχισε να πονάει και να φωνάζει. Καθώς είχαν ιδιαίτερη ευθύνη, ο πατέρας και η μητέρα μου είχαν για μια στιγμή σαστίσει. Από μηχανής θεός, ο Σπετσιώτης αμαξάς έλυσε το πρόβλημα αμέσως! 

Δείχνοντάς με, είπε στους γονείς μου να με βάλουν να κατουρήσω στο χώμα κάποιας μεγάλης γλάστρας – από αυτές που κοσμούσαν τα σπετσιώτικα σπίτια της δημοσιάς καθώς είχαν διάφορα φυτά με ωραία λουλούδια – και, κατόπιν, να βάλουν το κατουρημένο χώμα πάνω στο μπράτσο της ξαδέρφης μου. 

Σταματήσαμε επιτόπου, κατούρησα – ήθελα, δεν ήθελα – και αμέσως ο αμαξάς και ο πατέρας μου εναπόθεσαν το μείγμα στο σημείο του τσιμπήματος και η ξαδέρφη μου έπαψε να πονάει. 

Όταν ανεβήκαμε στην άμαξα για να συνεχίσουμε, η μητέρα μου μας έδωσε ένα μονολεκτκό μάθημα Χημείας, λέγοντας 

- Εμ, βέβαια, αμμωνία, εννοώντας ότι αυτό είναι η ουσία των ούρων. 

Ελάτρεψα τις Σπέτσες, ύστερα από αυτή την επεισοδιακή άφιξη. Όμως δεν μου άρεσε το γάλα από αρμεγμένη κατσίκα που μου πρότειναν το επόμενο πρωϊνό. Είχα κακομάθει με συμπεπυκνωμένο ζαχαρούχο γάλα ΒΛΑΧΑΣ! Χρειάστηκαν πολλές δεκαετίες για να το ξεπεράσω! 

Αλλά τόσο μου είχε αρέσει το Νεράϊδα που έκτοτε, και για πολλά χρόνια, «Αργοσαρωνικός» σήμαινε αποκλειστικά «Νεράϊδα». Τα άλλα ήταν απλώς οδοντόπαστες!  :Cool:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Cosmas Συνεχιζεις να μας Ταξιδευεις ακαθεκτος, μεσα απο Διηγηματικες αφηγησεις, ξετυλιγοντας τον Λογοτεχνικο σου Ιστρο...

----------


## Cosmas

Αύριο γυρνάμε Πειραιά!
Σαλπάρουμε με το Καμέλια από Γαλατά ! ! ! !
Είναι απλώς .... 1971! 
Και βαθμό ¶ριστα στο thread χάρη στη φωτογραφία του Νεράϊδα στην Ύδρα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αύριο γυρνάμε Πειραιά!
> Σαλπάρουμε με το Καμέλια από Γαλατά ! ! ! !
> Είναι απλώς .... 1971! 
> Και βαθμό ¶ριστα στο thread χάρη στη φωτογραφία του Νεράϊδα στην Ύδρα!


Φιλε COSMAS Περιμενουμε.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καρτ ποστάλ του Β. Ησαϊα. Το Νεράϊδα στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας.
neraida_ydra.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Surprisingly enough, there is not much about _Neraida's_ background on this thread!

_Neraida_ was built as _Laurana_ at Cantieri Navale del Quarnero, Fiume, in 1939. {NB: _Laurana_, today's Lovran, is a town in Istria}. She had length of 55 m and width of 8 m. Her tonnage was 462 tons and her service speed a strong 16.5 knots!  The well known myth that she was "the yacht of Galeazzo Ciano" has not been verified by any Italian source. It is possible though that she was used by Ciano in his position as Minister of Foreign Affairs of the Mussolini government.

Aldo Cherini and Paolo Valenti published a book "_Il mare di Trieste e dell' Istria_" (Luglio, Trieste, 2004), where the readers can find pictures of _Laurana_.
Cherini.jpg

She was requisitioned by the Royal navy in 1943. In July 1946 she was bought by the Malta Steam Ship Company. She was placed in the Malta to Siracusa service.

She was bought by John S. Latsis in Piraeus and named _Neraida_. She was fitted with MAN diesel engines, replacing the original Fiat ones, in 1954. _The rest of her history is described in this thread_.

An early _Laurana_ photo.  NB: While this photo is promoted as that of Lauran, I have doubts and I believe it is Neraida's
Neraida0.jpg

An early _Neraida_ photo from his Latsis Foundation http://www.latsis-foundation.org/pbf/en/jsl/photos.html
Neraida4.jpg


Also a photo of _Neraida_ in Hydra in the early 1950s
Neraida in Hydra.jpg

And a recent _Neraida_ photograph by Anton Heuff in http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=336599
Neraida3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas Peppas ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And the icing of the cake... Several _Neraida_ schedules...

On July 20, 1951 she was going to _Aegina, Methana, Poro, Hydra, Ermioni_ and _Spetses_ but on Sundays at 9:00 pm she was going all the way to Leonidion...  But her August 11, 1951 advertisement announces a Tuesday route all the way to _Monemvasia_!!!

19510720 Neraida.jpg19510811 Neraida.jpg

On August 12, 1952 she was extremely busy (and she was not reported with teh other Argosaronikos ships). The trips were continuous (she was a young and very fast ship). But look at the Wednesday 8:00 pm schedule: _Aegina, Methana, Poro, Hydra, Ermioni, Spetses, Leonidion, Kyparissi, Yerakas, Monemvasia_!  But by August 12, 1959 Neraida was back in her usual schedule

19520812 Neraida,jpg.jpg19590812g Arg.jpg

And on August 11, 1962....
19620811e Arg.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Nicholas Peppas πολυ ενδιαφεροντα τα Ντοκουμεντα που ανεβασες!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Surprisingly enough, there is not much about _Neraida's_ background on this thread!


Another vintage _Neraida_ photo that compliments one by our friend _Apollon_ that shows her from the same angle as she enters Hydra.

Latsis.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το *Νεραιδα* στον Πορο.

neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Νεραιδα* στον Πορο.
> 
> neraida.jpg


Κοιταξτε αυτη την φωτογραφια ιδιωτου απο την _Υδρα_ στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 με την _Νεραιδα_ δεξια

http://www.greecetravel.com/photos/s...1_jpg_view.htm

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν πρεπει να ειναι τη δεκαετια του 60 αλλα του 70. Γιατι στο νεραιδα εχουν κλεισει τα πλαινα που εγινε γυρω στο 1975 τοτε που λειτουργουσε σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Πισω ομως ειναι το  ILLIRIA ΙΙ και αυτο μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο που ξεκινουσε απο τον φλοισβο.Γερμανικο σκαρι κατι σαν απογονος των μαριω και σαρωνις.Υπαρχει ακομα εχει μετασκευαστει ξανα κατα το 2000 και δουλευε μαζι με το πανοραμα

----------


## aegina

Off topic alla yparxei pio prosfati foto tou ILLIRIA? :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Υπάρχει θέμα για το καράβι, δείτε εδώ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε BEN BRUCE το ΝεράΙδα μετασκευάστηκε το 1969-70 (βλέπε αναφορά μου πιο πάνω στο ίδιο thread) σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Το 1975 είχε ήδη αποσυρθεί από την γραμμή. Ολα τα καλοκαίρια μου τα περνούσα στην Ύδρα και θυμάμαι όλες τις αλλαγές των πλοίων και πότε έγιναν. Στο πρόσφατο τεύχος του ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ υπάρχει αφιέρωμα στον φωτογράφο αυτής της φωτογραφίας με λεζάντα Ύδρα 1969.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Το Νεράϊδα μετασκευάστηκε σίγουρα μετά το '71-'72. Το θυμάμαι στην ενδιάμεση μορφή του να κάνει δρομολόγιο Αίγινα-Πειραιά χωρίς εντελώς κλεισμένα τα πλαϊνά (στην προπολεμική του μορφή τα πλαϊνά ήταν εντελώς ανοικτά) και μάλιστα με είχε εντυπωσιάσει η αίθουσα τηλεοράσεως που είχε (αρχκά θα ήταν κινηματογράφου υποθέτω) με κόκκινα καλύματα στα καθίσματα και κάτι κυκλικά καναπεδάκια που κύκλωναν την σωλήνα της τσιμινιέρας που κατέβαινε προς το μηχανοστάσιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κι όμως ήταν νωρίτερα.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του περιοδικού Life, το Νεράιδα στην Ύδρα τον Οκτώβριο του 1960:

Neraida_life.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είναι στην Ύδρα και πριν την αντικατάσταση του άλμπουρου που έγινε με μικρότερο πάνω από την γέφυρα (νομίζω 1960-61). Σε αυτό το πλωριό μπαλκόνι της 1ης θέσης θυμάμαι να ταξιδεύω και εγώ ώρες ατελείωτες ως την Ύδρα. Στο κάτω κατάστρωμα πλώρα είχε και κανονικό εστιατόριο με τις καλύτερες μακαρονάδες με κιμά και λεμονάτο κατσαρόλας!! Ακριβώς εκεί που είναι το πλωριό άνοιγμα της περαντζάδας με τον μουσαμά. Στην ουσία ήταν το σαλόνι Β' θέσης διαμορφωμένο όμως με τραπέζια καρέκλες και καναπέδες ώστε να ντουμπλάρει ως εστιατόριο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι στην Ύδρα και πριν την αντικατάσταση του άλμπουρου που έγινε με μικρότερο πάνω από την γέφυρα (νομίζω 1960-61). Σε αυτό το πλωριό μπαλκόνι της 1ης θέσης θυμάμαι να ταξιδεύω και εγώ ώρες ατελείωτες ως την Ύδρα. Στο κάτω κατάστρωμα πλώρα είχε και κανονικό εστιατόριο με τις καλύτερες μακαρονάδες με κιμά και λεμονάτο κατσαρόλας!! Ακριβώς εκεί που είναι το πλωριό άνοιγμα της περαντζάδας με τον μουσαμά. Στην ουσία ήταν το σαλόνι Β' θέσης διαμορφωμένο όμως με τραπέζια καρέκλες και καναπέδες ώστε να ντουμπλάρει ως εστιατόριο.


Απιθανες πληροφοριες, ωραιοτατο καραβι

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σας παρουσιάζω το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Σε ένα μήνα θα είναι κοντά μας. Πάντως προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα. Περίμενα πιστό αντίγραφο του πρωτότυπου....Neraida is back. I would prefer to see a version close to the original...


Με την ευκαιρια της παρουσιασεως της "νεας" *Νεραιδας*, ας ξαναγυρισουμε στο 1950 και ας δουμε την πρωτη ανακοινωση στις Ελληνικες εφημεριδες για το καινουριο μας διαμαντι, την *Νεραιδα*. Το αρθρο μοιαζει με διαφημιση και δημοσιευθηκε στο _Εμπρος_ της *4ης Απριλιου 1950*!

Προσεξτε καλα την αρχικη μορφη του πλοιου που ειναι διαφορετικη απο την *Νεραιδα* που γνωρισαμε ολοι. Καμμια αλλη φωτογραφια στο θεμα αυτο δεν μοιαζει με την *Νεραιδα* που βλεπουμε εδω εκτος... απο το σκιτσο το _Aldo Cherini_ που ανεβασε προ ετους ο φιλος _esperos_. Αυτο το σκιτσο ειναι προπολεμικο και δειχνει το πλοιο οπως και στην φωτογραφια του αρθρου παρα κατω

19500404 Neraida1.jpgLaurana.jpg
19500404 Neraida2.jpg
19500404 Neraida3.jpg

Λιγες ημερες αργοτερα αρχισε η πρωτη διαμαχη μεταξυ των πλοιων *Νεραιδα* και *Καλαμαρα*. Εδω παρ ολιγον συγκρουσις και προσαραξις του Καλαμαρα στις 25 Απριλιου 1950.

19500425 Neraida Kalamara.jpg

Και εδω μια ωραια πρωτομαγιατικη εκδρομη την ιδια χρονια (1950) 
19500503 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω το Νεραιδα σε μια ενδιαφερουσα κρουαζιερουλα, μια βολτα μερικων ωρων στον Σαρωνικο.... Με χορο και γλεντι οπως λεει η αγγελια...

27 Αυγουστου 1953!

19530827 Neraida.jpg

Αλλου εχουμε αναφερει οτι στις αρχες το *Νεραιδα* εκανε και την γραμμη Κυπαρισσιου, Γερακος και Μονεμβασιας. Εδω ενα μικρο αρθρο απο τις 13 Μαιου 1950 δειχνει οτι το Νεραιδα πηγαινε εκει αντι για το *Νικη* και οτι τελικα του επετρεψαν να γυρισει στην κλασσικη του γραμμη του Αργοσαρωνικου

19500513 many.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Schedules for April 15 and 17, 1952 (Greek Easter)

19520415 Neraida.jpg19520417 Neraida.jpg

Κοιταξτε την αγγελια για το *Νεραιδα* απο τις 30 Απριλιου 1950. Ειναι αποκαλυπτικη για το οτι το *Νεραιδα* αναφερεται ακομη και με το Ιταλικο του ονομα *Laurana*!!!!

19500430 all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, μιας και είχε μόλις μετανομαστεί σε ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ και ήθελαν να γίνει η σύνδεση με το όνομα που το είχαν πρωτομάθει οι επιβάτες τις γραμμής, δηλαδή με το LAURANA.

Κάτι που δείχνει οτι το πλοίο είχε από την αρχή "σουξέ"  :Cool:

----------


## gtogias

Μια καρτ ποστάλ με το όμορφο πλοίο στο μαγευτικό Πόρο:

Poros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν θελω να σχολιασω την υπεροχη καρτ ποσταλ,αλλα να σχολιασω οτι βαπορι να περναει τα στενα του πορου εχουμε πολυ καιρο να δουμε

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πριν από όλα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και σκίτσα, αφηγήσεις και στοιχεία που χάρη σε σας όλους βρήκα εδώ! 
> 
> Η φωτογραφία στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread – από την Ύδρα – είναι καταπληκτική! Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό ήταν το Νεράϊδα! 
> 
> Το Νεράϊδα έκανε διάφορα δρομολόγια. Το κλασικό ήταν Αίγινα – Μέθανα – Πόρο (μερικές φορές και Γαλατά) – Ύδρα – Ερμιόνη – Σπέτσες. ¶λλες φορές έκανε το «μεγάλο» άλμα¨Πόρο – Ύδρα – Σπέτσες – Λεωνίδιο. 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .......
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ....... 
> 
> Πρέπει να ήμουνα 4 ή το πολύ 5 ετών και συνεπώς ήταν είτε 1960 είτε 1961. 
> ...


Αγαπητέ COSMAS
Τώρα το διάβασα και χωρίς να θέλω να διαφωνήσω θα σε ρωτήσω :είναι σίγουρο ότι τα ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ και ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ που λες έπιαναν καμιά φορά και Γαλατά.
Ρωτώ γιατί την εποχή εκείνη που λες είχα τα διπλά σου χρόνια και για κάποια χρόνια παραθερίζαμε στο Σκέλι και δε θυμάμαι , εκτός λάθους μου , από τότε (1960) μέχρι κάποια χρόνια πριν (2000) κάποιο από τα γνωστά πλοία της γραμμής να πιάνει Γαλατά. Τα μόνα που πήγαιναν θυμάμαι ήταν οι βενζίνες ή μία με δύο παντόφλες.
Έπειτα βλέπεις ήταν και η ιδιομορφία του καναλιού με το αβαθές αν θυμάμαι στη μέση.

Αγαπητοί T.S.S. APOLLON , NICHOLA , GTOGIAS διάβασα τις αναφορές για το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ , είδα της φωτογραφίες σας 
Να ξέρατε τι μνήμες μου ξυπνήσατε.

Για το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ θα πω κάτι απλό , ήταν τόσο δημοφιλές που τότε έφτιαναν κάτι ξύλινα καραβάκια παιγνίδια και το μόνο όνομα που είχαν ήταν ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ (Βρε τη πήγα και θυμήθηκα)

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην δεκαετία του 60 ταξιδεύαμε πολύ οικογενιακώς προς/από Υδρα και ποτέ κανένα από τα τότε πλοία δεν έπιανε Γαλατά, παρά μόνο Πόρο. Οι βενζίνες πηγαινοερχόντουσαν απέναντι με κόσμο από τα καράβια ποτέ όμως δεν έπιασε καράβι. Απόδειξη και τα δρομολόγια από εφημερίδες της εποχής εκείνης που δημοσιεύονται στο θέμα αυτό αλλά και τα άλλα θέματα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας του 60, αλλά και του 50 γράφουν "δια Αίγιναν-Μέθανα-Πόρον-Υδραν-Ερμιόνην-Σπέτσας".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν ειναι ωραια αυτη η αγγελια για το *Νεραιδα* απο τις 21 Ιουλιου 1950;  Μεγαλοπρεπες πλοιο και ταξιδια!!!!

19500721 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεν ειναι ωραια αυτη η αγγελια για το *Νεραιδα* απο τις 21 Ιουλιου 1950; Μεγαλοπρεπες πλοιο και ταξιδια!!!!


 Πραγματικα σε κανει να σκεφτεις σοβαρα ενα ταξιδακι για να ξεσκασεις Ή τουλαχιστον να το ονειρευτεις στις δυσκολες συνθηκες της εποχης εκεινης.
Νικολα σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ....

neraida.jpg

Αυτο δεν το θεωρω ενα πληρες μοντελο,αλλα ενα τρισδιαστατο αυτογραφο,φορο τιμης στον καπτα γιαννη.Φτιαχτηκε με ελαχιστα στοιχεια,3 φωτο,και τις βασικες διαστασεις.Το μοντελο το ξεκινησα ετσι απλα, τη μερα που εφυγε ο καπτα γιαννης,γραφοντας παραλληλα στο βιντεο, ολα τα σχετικα με αυτην τη μεγαλη προσωπικοτητα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *Νεραιδα* καταφθανει στο λιμανι της Παλαιας Επιδαυρου πληρης μελων της Περιηγητικης Λεσχης για να παρακολουθησουν το Φεστιβαλ Επιδαυρου 1959.

 Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ο _Γιωργος Μουτσιος_, η _Νανα Μουσχουρη_ και ο _Μανος Χατζιδακις_ στο ιδιο φεστιβαλ. Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ιδιατερα χαρισμενη στον _Roi Baudoin_


Απο την Συλλογής Αργολικής Αρχειακής Βιβλιοθήκης Ιστορίας & Πολιτισμού

Neraida Epidauros 1959.jpgHatzMouMou.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η *Νεραιδα* καταφθανει στο λιμανι της Παλαιας Επιδαυρου πληρης μελων της Περιηγητικης Λεσχης για να παρακολουθησουν το Φεστιβαλ Επιδαυρου 1959.
> 
> Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια ο _Γιωργος Μουτσιος_, η _Νανα Μουσχουρη_ και ο _Μανος Χατζιδακις_ στο ιδιο φεστιβαλ. Η τελευταια φωτογραφια ιδιατερα χαρισμενη στον _Roi Baudoin_
> 
> 
> Απο την Συλλογής Αργολικής Αρχειακής Βιβλιοθήκης Ιστορίας & Πολιτισμού
> 
> Neraida Epidauros 1959.jpgHatzMouMou.jpg


 
Για την πρώτη φωτογραφία επιεικώς ανεπανάληπτος

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς φίλε καλέ.

Βρίσκομαι πλέον on board, οπότε θα σου ανταποδώσω το όμορφο δώρο σου μετά το Σαβββατοκύριακο.

Αν κάποτε, πριν από χρόνια, μας έλεγε κάποιος ότι κάποια στιγμή θα βρίσκαμε τόσα πολλά όμορφα ντοκουμέντα, ειλικρινά δεν θα τον πιστεύαμε.
Πλέον, το κυνήγι θησαυρού έχει ξεφύγει πέρα από κάθε πρόβλεψη.

Η συνεισφορά του μεγάλου Nicholas Peppas είναι μοναδική.

----------


## aegina

Nikola monadiko ntokoumento me to NERAIDA stin Epidauro...Oso gia ton Xatzidaki oti kai na poume einai ligo, To Xamogelo Tis Tzokontas enas apo tous agapimenous mou diskous...Roi sou euxomai kalo taxidi.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα κάνω την ίδια παρατήρηση και εδώ που κάνω και στο θέμα των Μαριώ/Σαρωνίς. Στις φωτογραφίες των 50-60 στον Σαρωνικό δεν βλέπω ραντάρ πάνω στα καράβια. Περίεργο δεν είναι? Φαίνεται πως η υποχρεωτική εγκατάσταση ήρθε αργότερα. Σε σχεδόν όλα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας την δεκαετία του 60 (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Ηρακλείου) δεν υπάρχουν ραντάρ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα κάνω την ίδια παρατήρηση και εδώ που κάνω και στο θέμα των Μαριώ/Σαρωνίς. Στις φωτογραφίες των 50-60 στον Σαρωνικό δεν βλέπω ραντάρ πάνω στα καράβια. Περίεργο δεν είναι?


 
Aκομα και σημερα στα πλοια της γραμμης του αργοσαρωνικου το ρανταρ σπανια το βαζουν να λειτουργει.Αν δειτε και στις γεφυρες τα ρανταρ δεν ειναι και τιποτα σπουδαια.Το αγιος νεκταριος του βεντουρη θυμαμαι ειχε ενα υποτυπωδες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην δεκαετία του 60 ταξιδεύαμε πολύ οικογενιακώς προς/από Υδρα και ποτέ κανένα από τα τότε πλοία δεν έπιανε Γαλατά, παρά μόνο Πόρο. Οι βενζίνες πηγαινοερχόντουσαν απέναντι με κόσμο από τα καράβια ποτέ όμως δεν έπιασε καράβι. Απόδειξη και τα δρομολόγια από εφημερίδες της εποχής εκείνης που δημοσιεύονται στο θέμα αυτό αλλά και τα άλλα θέματα της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας του 60, αλλά και του 50 γράφουν "δια Αίγιναν-Μέθανα-Πόρον-Υδραν-Ερμιόνην-Σπέτσας".


Με την ευκαιρια αυτης της συζητησεως θα ηθελα να προσθεσω και εγω οτι δεν θυμαμαι κανενα καραβι του Αργοσαρωνικου να σταματει στον Πορο *και τον Γαλατα*. Και γιατι να το εκανε; Την εποχη εκεινη ο Γαλατας δεν ειχε πολυ κοσμο.

Αλλα θυμαμαι καλα οτι καποτε  στα τελη του 1950 βαλανε ενα μικρο τοπικο πορθμειο απο τον Πορο στον Γαλατα. Προσφατα βρηκα την σχετικη ανακοινωση που ειναι απο την πρωτη Απριλιου 1960

19600401 Ferry Poros.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα δεν πιάνανε τα καράβια Γαλατά. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο, εξακριβωμένο και από τις γηραιότερες ηλικίες στην Υδρα που ρώτησα.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Με την ευκαιρια αυτης της συζητησεως θα ηθελα να προσθεσω και εγω οτι δεν θυμαμαι κανενα καραβι του Αργοσαρωνικου να σταματει στον Πορο *και τον Γαλατα*. Και γιατι να το εκανε; Την εποχη εκεινη ο Γαλατας δεν ειχε πολυ κοσμο.
> 
> Αλλα θυμαμαι καλα οτι καποτε στα τελη του 1950 βαλανε ενα μικρο τοπικο πορθμειο απο τον Πορο στον Γαλατα. Προσφατα βρηκα την σχετικη ανακοινωση που ειναι απο την πρωτη Απριλιου 1960
> 
> 19600401 Ferry Poros.jpg


Νίκο έχεις δίκιο , τη (παντόφλα) που έκανε Γαλατά - Πόρο τη θυμάμαι από το 1960 μέχρι το 2000 (τελευταία φορά που πήγα στο Πόρο ) , μετά δε ξέρω αν συνεχίζει.

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα υπάρχουν αρκετές και για όποιον θέλει έχω φώτο απο παλαιές και νέες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> On July 20, 1951 she was going to _Aegina, Methana, Poro, Hydra, Ermioni_ and _Spetses_ but on Sundays at 9:00 pm she was going all the way to Leonidion...  But her August 11, 1951 advertisement announces a Tuesday route all the way to _Monemvasia_!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37560Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37561
> On August 12, 1952 she was extremely busy (and she was not reported with teh other Argosaronikos ships). The trips were continuous (she was a young and very fast ship). But look at the Wednesday 8:00 pm schedule: _Aegina, Methana, Poro, Hydra, Ermioni, Spetses, Leonidion, Kyparissi, Yerakas, Monemvasia_!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37564


Οσοι εχουν διαβασει το παρα πανω αρθρο, θα διερωτωνται για ποια *Νεραιδα* και ποια εγκαινια μιλουσε ο Γιαννης Λατσης στις 24 Ιουνιου 1954....

Λοιπον, τον Φεβρουαριο 1954 το πλοιο απεσυρθη απο τον Αργοσαρωνικο και οι παλιες του μηχανες FIAT αλλαχθηκαν μα καινουριες δηζελομηχανες MANN.  Ετσι λοιπον, το πλοιο παρουσιασθηκε σαν ολοκαινουριο τον Ιουνιο 1954!

19540624 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το κινηματογραφικο εργο της Finos Film *Τζενη, Τζενη* του 1965 περιεχει μια σειρα απο ωραια πλανα απο τις Σπετσες και απο την αφιξη του *Νεραιδα*.

Το εργο γυριστηκε στα στουντιο της Finos και στις Σπετσες το καλοκαιρι του 1964 σε σεναριο του Ασημακη Γιαλαμα και του Κωστα Πρετεντερη. Η σκηνοθεσια ηταν του Ντινου Δημοπουλου και η μουσικη του εξαιρετου αυτου Ελληνα συνθετη, του Κωστα Καπνιση, που χασαμε περυσι.  Οι πρωταγωνιστες ηταν η Τζενη Καρεζη, ο Ανδρεας Μπαρκουλης, ο Διονυσης Παπαγιαννοπουλος, ο Λαμπρος Κωνστανταρας, η Ελενη Ζαφειριου, η Νανα Σκιαδα, ο Δημητρης Καλλιβωκας, ο Βασος Ανδρονιδης, ο Αθηνοδωρος Προυσαλης και αλλοι.

Tz.jpg

IMG_0479.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το κινηματογραφικο εργο της Finos Film *Τζενη, Τζενη* του 1965


Aπο την αφιξη του *Νεραιδα

*IMG_0480.JPG
IMG_0481.JPG
IMG_0482.JPG
IMG_0483.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μόνο που στην ταινία αυτή μπερδεύονται και πλάνα του Καμέλια με το οποίο υποτείθεται ο Μπάρκουλης επισκέπτεται το νησί του και ενώ έχουν τραβηχθεί πλάνα πάνω στο Καμέλια δείχνει ο φακός την άφιξη του Νεραίδα στις Σπέτσες. Είπαμε όμως στις ελληνικές ταινίες συμβαίνουν αυτά σε άλλο καράβι να επιβιβάζεται ο πρωταγωνιστής και με άλλο να φθάνει στον προορισμό του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπαρχουν αραγε ονοματα πλοιαρχων και αλλων μελων του πληρωματος?Θυμαται καποιος κατι?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν να θυμηθούμε ονόματα πλοιάρχων και μελών του πληρώματος, ας δούμε το πλοίο ως *"Laurana".*

Στη μόνιμη δεξαμενή το* "Laurana"* ετοιμάζεται για να αναλάβει δράση.

Η σημαντική αυτή φωτογραφία δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* εκείνης της εποχής (1949-1950).

Η λεζάντα που τη συνοδεύει είναι χαρακτηριστική.

Αφιερωμένη  εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

_Μια υπέροχη "Νεράϊδα"_

Laurana δεξαμενή.jpg

Λεζάντα Laurana.jpg

_Copyright: "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο δειχνει οτι το νεραιδα τα πρωτα χρονια ταξιδευε με το ονομα laurana

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικο ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο Roi Baudoin.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αντώνη μπράβο, αυτό είναι κειμήλιο. Τέτοια φωτογραφία του δεν περίμενα να δω. Το πλοίο εμφανίζεται, πρώτη φορά, με εντελώς ανοιχτές τις πλαϊνές περαντζάδες (όπως και τα μεταπολεμικά Γιουγκοσλάβικα αδερφάκια) πρν τις κλείσει με φινιστρίνια ο Λάτσης. Και με την ευκαιρία αυτή γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με την υποτιθέμενη μετασκευή στο Sibenik?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτο δειχνει οτι το νεραιδα τα πρωτα χρονια ταξιδευε με το ονομα laurana


Βεβαιως...  Κοιταξε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=41

----------


## Rocinante

Ακομα ενας λογος που ειμαι οπαδος της ενοτητας των ιστορικων. Εκει που νομιζω οτι τα εχω δει ολα ξαφνικα ερχεται ο κυριος Αντωνης και μας παρουσιαζει το Laurana και αμετασκευαστο και σε δεξαμενισμο !!!!
Να σε καλα φιλε και περιμενω την καθελκηση... :Very Happy:

----------


## τοξοτης

[QUOTE=Roi Baudoin;287310]Πριν να θυμηθούμε ονόματα πλοιάρχων και μελών του πληρώματος, ας δούμε το πλοίο ως *"Laurana".*


Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

_Μια υπέροχη "Νεράϊδα"_

Laurana δεξαμενή.jpg

Φίλε και συνονόματε Αντώνη σ' ευχαριστούμε γι αυτό που βλέπουν τα ματάκια μας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι με το Νεραίδα να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Επ' ευκαιρία μαθαίνω ότι την άνοιξη το ιστορικό καράβι θα είναι πάλι κοντά μας, Ελευσίνα μεριά ως μουσείο αλλά και...για ταξιδάκια.

http://vidds.net/v/el/ms-neraida-exl...4H5R4M4U3.html

----------


## Ellinis

Μακάρι! και ελπίζω να είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση και για τους κοινούς θνητούς.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δείτε αυτό το βιντεάκι με το Νεραίδα να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Επ' ευκαιρία μαθαίνω ότι την άνοιξη το ιστορικό καράβι θα είναι πάλι κοντά μας, Ελευσίνα μεριά ως μουσείο αλλά και...για ταξιδάκια.
> 
> http://vidds.net/v/el/ms-neraida-exl...4H5R4M4U3.html


Επιθεση επι ολων των μετωπων βλεπω φιλε _TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_...  Εξαιρετικα πλανα εδω και στα αλλα θεματα που προσθεσες σημερα!!!    Μπραβο!

----------


## Fanouris

> Μακάρι! και ελπίζω να είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση και για τους κοινούς θνητούς.


E φανταζομαι αφου ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA ξερει πρωτος τι θα γινει το πλοιο θα ξερει να μας πει και αν θα ειναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση για τους κοινούς θνητούς

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το γνωρίζω. Θα μάθουμε σύντομα από την εταιρία Λάτση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτο μπορει να ενδιαφερει μερικους φιλους. Στις αρχες της καριερας του πλοιου *Νεραιδα* η εταιρεια του Λατση ονομαζοταν _Τουριστικη Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος_!  Και φυσικα το πλοιο πηγαιε νοτια μεχρι την Μονεμβασια, κατι που εχω αναφερει ηδη.
Ημερομηνια 24 Μαρτιου 1953

19530324 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνοουσα αυτη την πυρκαγια στο *Νεραιδα* που δημοσιευθηκε στις 28 Νοεμβριου 1953

19531128 Neraida.jpg
19531128 Neraida1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για τα δρομολόγια να πω εντάξει , μια ώρα είναι αυτή ξεχάστηκε ΑΛΛΑ ότι είχε κρεβάτια το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ δε το θυμόμουν καθόλου.
> 
> Βρε πως ξεχνά ο άνθρωπος άμα μεγαλώνει.


Μαλλον ειχε δωματια το *Νεραιδα*. Εδω ανακοινωση της 20ης Ιουνιου 1954
19540620 Neraida.jpg

Και 27 Ιουνιου 1954
19540627 Neraida.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια και είχε κρεβάτια. Όχι πολλά, είχε όμως στο κατάστρωμα κάτω από τα σαλόνια. Επίσης, το Καμέλια είχε και αυτό καμπίνες στο κάτω κατάστρωμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια πολυ ωραια διαφημιση ολων των πλοιων Αργοσαρωνικου του _Λατση_ τον Αυγουστο 1952!  *Νεραιδα, Εριεττα* και *Σπυρος* (αργοτερα _Αγιος Νεκταριος_)!


19520814 NeraidaEriettaSpyros.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σας παρουσιάζω το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Σε ένα μήνα θα είναι κοντά μας. Πάντως προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα. Περίμενα πιστό αντίγραφο του πρωτότυπου....Neraida is back. I would prefer to see a version close to the original...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To βασικο ειναι οτι διασωθηκε το πλοιο και οτι με το νεο του ρολο θα ειναι μαζι μας για παρα πολλα χρονια ακομα.Τωρα οι πινελιες του σημερα ισως να εχουν καποιο σκοπο που δεν γνωριζουμε.Κατι τετοιο εγινε και μα το christina o. που και αυτο ανακατασκευαστικε στο ιδιο ναυπηγειο νομιζω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σας παρουσιάζω το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Σε ένα μήνα θα είναι κοντά μας. Πάντως προσωπικά απογοητεύτηκα. Περίμενα πιστό αντίγραφο του πρωτότυπου....Neraida is back. I would prefer to see a version close to the original...


Ειμαι λιγο απογοητευμενος. Ποσο στοιχισε;

----------


## τοξοτης

Απ τη μία στεναχώρια επειδή το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν το αναμενόμενο.
Απ την άλλη μία καλή προσπάθεια , όποιος κι αν είναι ο λόγος , με αρκετό φαντάζομαι κόστος για να σωθεί το πλοίο θρύλος το Αργοσαρωνικού.
Μακάρι  έστω και έτσι να σωζόντουσαν και κάποιοι άλλοι θρύλοι των Ελληνικών θαλασσών

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η μετασκευή του έγινε στα πρότυπα ενός γιώτ όπως και το Χριστίνα Ο. Η εντύπωση που είχα είναι ότι θα αποκατασταθεί στην αρχική του μορφή με τις ανοικτές περαντζάδες όπως πρωτοταξίδεψε στα δικά μας νερά, και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ μακριά από αυτό που είχα σαν εικόνα ότι θα αντικρύσω. Το Χριστίνα Ο παρά τις κάποιες μεταβολές στην όψη της ιδίως στην τσιμινιέρα κράτησε πιστά την αρχική της μορφή, ενώ το Νεράϊδα άλλαξε ριζικά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συγκρουση *Νεραιδας* και *Απολλωνιας* στις 13 Ιουλιου 1964

19640714 Neraida.jpg

----------


## nikitas

to kainourio neraida mou thymizei kati apo kamelia oi grammes tou moiazoun ligo

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστα παρατηρησες αλλα συμβαινει το αντιστροφο γιατι το νεραιδα πλοιο προτυπο απο το 1947 σιγουρα εδωσε εμπνευση στους κατασκευαστες του καμελια να ναυπηγησουν ενα πλοιο σαν το πολυ επιτυχημενο νεραιδα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες ωραιες σκηνες 9 λεπτων *απο την Υδρα του 1966*...  Απο ενα φιλμ της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72397  Μπορουμε να δουμε το *Νεραιδα* (περιπου στα 4:00:00 και το *Σαρωνις* (στα 7:00:00 και κατι)

Μονο μια λυπη... Οταν εκανα τον υπολογισμο και καταλαβα οτι αυτες οι 20αρες και 25αρες τουριστριες που βλεπουμε σ' αυτο το φιλμ, ειναι τωρα 65 και 70 ετων....

*Νεραιδα

*Neraida.jpgNeraida2.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Μονο μια λυπη... Οταν εκανα τον υπολογισμο και καταλαβα οτι αυτες οι 20αρες και 25αρες τουριστριες που βλεπουμε σ' αυτο το φιλμ, ειναι τωρα 65 και 70 ετων....
> 
> *Νεραιδα*


 

Δεν πειράζει.  Μη στενοχωριέσαι...  ¶σε τις 25αρες του 1966.
Υπάρχουν και οι 25αρες του 2010! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο ενα φιλμ της British Path&#233; βλεπουμε σκηνες με το *Νεραιδα* (παρμενες απο το *Μαριω*) το 1961. http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1232 

Στο τριτο πλανο το *Νεραιδα* προσπερνα το *Μαριω*. 

N1.jpeg
N2.jpeg
Mario4.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

Καλά βρε Νίκο 
Με πόσο πήγαινε το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ και πόσο το ΜΑΡΙΩ ? Σα σταματημένο το πέρασε.
Τι δε θα έδινε να μάθω τι μουρμούραγε ο καπετάνιος του ΜΑΡΙΩ όταν τους είχε περάσει το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ

----------


## aegina

To NERAIDA pigenai me 16,5 milia peripou enw to MARIO me 14 to poly,omws sto film tou Nikou to MARIO einai se krouaziera,to ploio ekane krouazieres alla kai dromologia.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο φίλος Aegina. Το Μαριώ έκανε κρουαζιέρες (όπως και στο βίντεο που επισκέπτεται την Αγία Μαρίνα της Αίγινας και την Ύδρα) και πήγαινε με ταχύτητα κρουαζιέρας. Προσέξτε την διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο βίντεο αυτού του 61 και του 65: διαφορετικό άλμπουρο και σε άλλη θέση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* ΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ

Την Τριτη στο Σουνιο
Τηεν Τεταρτη στο Λουτρακι
Την Πεμπτη στην Σαλαμινα

23 Αυγουστου 1953

19530823 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν νομίζω να το έχουμε ξαναδεί, οπότε ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ για να δείτε το LAURANA ως Ιταλικό νοσοκομειακό. Όπως αναφέρει το naviearmatori το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί για τη Soc. Fiumana di Navigazione και επιτάχθηκε από το Νοέμβρη του 1940 ως το Μάη του 1943 οπότε και το κατέλαβαν οι ¶γγλοι. 
Ο ελληνικός μύθος έλεγε οτι το πλοίο είχε υπάρξει η θαλαμηγός του Τσιάνο...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και του Μουσολίνι ¶ρη. Βέβαια , τίποτα από αυτά δεν ισχύει. ΄Ηταν όντως πλωτό νοσοκομείο το οποίο κατάσχεσαν οι ¶γγλοι και αρνήθηκαν για άγνωστο λόγο να το επιστρέψουν στην Ιταλία. Το 1948 αγοράστηκε από τον Λάτση.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αναμένοντας την άφιξη του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ από τα ναυπηγεία του Sibenik, να δούμε ένα ξαδελφάκι του, πολύ νεώτερο αφού ναυπηγήθηκε το ...1973!!!
Είναι το Campania Seconda που παροπλίστηκε στο Castellammare της Ν. Ιταλίας (κοντά στην Νάπολη) το 2007, πρώην Kosta Racin ναυπήγησης 1973!!! στα γνωστά κρατικά ναυπηγεία Brodogradiliste Uljanik, το τελευταίο από τα 6 Γιουγκοσλαβικά κονταδελφά που ναυπηγήθκαν πάνω στα ίδια σχέδια με τα προπολεμικά Laurana (Νεράϊδα) και το αδελφάκι του Abbazia. 

Πηγή capri.fotopic.net

----------


## esperos

> Αναμένοντας την άφιξη του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ από τα ναυπηγεία του Sibenik, να δούμε ένα ξαδελφάκι του, πολύ νεώτερο αφού ναυπηγήθηκε το ...1973!!!
> Είναι το Campania Seconda που παροπλίστηκε στο Castellammare της Ν. Ιταλίας (κοντά στην Νάπολη) το 2007, πρώην Kosta Racin ναυπήγησης 1973!!! στα γνωστά κρατικά ναυπηγεία Brodogradiliste Uljanik, το τελευταίο από τα 6 Γιουγκοσλαβικά κονταδελφά που ναυπηγήθκαν πάνω στα ίδια σχέδια με τα προπολεμικά Laurana (Νεράϊδα) και το αδελφάκι του Abbazia.


Αγαπητέ TSS QAM, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζει ο Ιταλικός νηογνώμονας RINA, το εν λόγω πλοίο είναι ναυπήγησης του 1954!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και εμένα αγαπητέ Έσπερε μου έκανε εντύπωση η πηγή αυτή http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=336599 που το διάβασα και γι' αυτό και τα θαυμαστικά, και αφού το έψαξα και εδώ http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/indexregister.htm θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Το 1973 πουλήθηκε από την Jadrolinija στους Ιταλούς.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο, η φωτογραφία στις Σπέτσες είναι από την δεκαετία 50 που στην Ύδρα και τις Σπέτσες δεν έπιαναν τα πλοία σε ντόκο αλλά αποβίβαζαν τους επιβάτες με τοπικές βάρκες

----------


## Leonardos.B

Κάνοντας την δια θαλάσσης βόλτα μου,στις εγκαταστάσεις της PETROLA,εχει δέσει το "ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ".  Συγχωρήστε μου την ποιότητα,αλλά οταν είσαι με "πωπωβρέχτη",ο καιρός φρεσκάρει ,και εσύ βγάζεις φωτογραφίες με κινητό απο μακρυά,,,,,,,:sad::sad:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάνοντας την δια θαλάσσης βόλτα μου,στις εγκαταστάσεις της PETROLA,εχει δέσει το "ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ".  Συγχωρήστε μου την ποιότητα,αλλά οταν είσαι με "πωπωβρέχτη",ο καιρός φρεσκάρει ,και εσύ βγάζεις φωτογραφίες με κινητό απο μακρυά,,,,,,,:sad::sad:


Μπραβο Λεοναρδε

Εδω το Νεραιδα στο Σιβενικ το 2007
http://www.jutarnji.hr/brod-najbogat...beniku/268058/

Διερωτωμαι επισης αν αυτο ειναι το Νεραιδα το 2007.

Sibenik.jpg

http://arhiv.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20.../sibenik01.asp




> Jahta "Neraida 1" je u srijedu ujutro otegljena u NCP gdje će se potpuno renovirati. Obitelj Latzis želi je pretvoriti u ploveći obiteljski muzej.
> Taj golemi i zahtjevni posao stajat će ga stotinjak milijuna eura, a bit će završen za oko godinu i pol dana.

----------


## Ellinis

Eπιτέλους επέστρεψε! ελπίζω να επαληθευτούν και τα περί ανοίγματος του στο κοινό για να το δούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μόλις έλαβα σε attachment την φωτογραφία αυτή του Νεράϊδα σαν Laurana κατά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο που εκτελούσε καθήκοντα νοσοκομειακού πλοίου. 



Ο φίλος Anton Heuff που μου την έστειλε, έχει ενημερώσει αρκετά το site του που συμπεριλαμβάνει το Νεράϊδα που μπορείτε να επισκευτείτε εδώ:
http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/ind...50_txt_eng.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μόλις έλαβα σε attachment την φωτογραφία αυτή του Νεράϊδα σαν Laurana κατά τον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο που εκτελούσε καθήκοντα νοσοκομειακού πλοίου. 
> 
> Ο φίλος Anton Heuff που μου την έστειλε, έχει ενημερώσει αρκετά το site του που συμπεριλαμβάνει το Νεράϊδα που μπορείτε να επισκευτείτε εδώ:
> http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/ind...50_txt_eng.htm


Πραγματικα πολλα ενδυαφεροντα εχουν προστεθει στην σελιδα. Οι φωτιγραφιες ειναι αποκαλυπτικες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Laurana, μικρη πολις της Δαλματιας, απο την οποια ονομασθηκε το πλοιο!


Laurana.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Το θρυλικό πλοίο ξανά στα ελληνικά νερά μετά από 35 χρόνια!
*Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα!*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το θρυλικό και τυχερό καράβι συνεχίζει την μακρά ζωή του με το νέο όνομα ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ 1. Προτείνω το νέο όνομα να μπει στον τίτλο του θέματος για να φαίνεται η συνέχεια. Επ΄ευκαιρία ο φίλος-λάτρης του Νεράϊδα Anton Heuff έχει μεταφέρει όλη την ιστορία του καραβιού σε αρχείο PDF: http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/nera50_combi_engP.pdf και βεβαίως αναφέρει το φόρουμ μας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Νεραιδα_   9  Απριλιου 1960

Perfection!


19600409 Neraida.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα perfection!Ισως θα επρεπε εκει στα νησια του αργοσαρωνικου να στησουν καποιο αγαλμα του αημνηστου Γιαννη Λατση.Οπως και στην κρητη του Κωστα Ευθυμιαδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρεις φωτογραφιες του *Νεραιδα* απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Πατσαβός, Αντώνιος (Φωτορεπορτάζ ΜΙΝΙΟΝ)
Τίτλος       Το ατμόπλοιο γραμμής Αργοσαρωνικού, *Νεράιδα*.
Τόπος       Σπέτσες
Χρονολογία      ;;; 
Διαστάσεις       6x6      
Κωδικός       03.11.036.06

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=397655
http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=397659

NERAIDA.JPG NERAIDA2.JPG

Μια σπουδαια φωτογραφια απο τον Πειραια (απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)) που δειχνει κατι αρχικα σπουδαιο για μας τους παλιους...

Στο βαθος φυσικα το *Νεραιδα*... Αλλα μπροστα βλεπουμε το αυτοκινητο/φορτηγο της Αθλητικης Ηχους του Σεμπου που μολις διανεμει τις εφημεριδες γα τα νησια...  Φυσικα η Αθλητικη Ηχω (και η Κυριακατικη Αθλητικη Φωνη) ηταν οι αθλητικες μας εφημεριδες οταν μεγαλωναμε...  Φυσικα, οι Πειραιωτες φιλοι του Ολυμπιακου ειχαν και τον Φιλαθλο!

Neraida Athl Echo 1956 PAtsavos.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Και φανταστική φώτο και Παναθηναϊκός! Θέλουμε κάτι άλλο???  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και φανταστική φώτο και Παναθηναϊκός! Θέλουμε κάτι άλλο???


Καλα το καταλαβες.. Απο Αγγελο Μεσσαρη σε Ανδρεα Παπαεμμανουηλ, και απο Βαγγελη Πανακη σε Μιμη Δομαζο...

Και εδω η συνεχεια φιλε Αποστολε!!!

Φωτογράφος        Πατσαβός, Αντώνιος (Φωτορεπορτάζ ΜΙΝΙΟΝ)
Τίτλος       Φόρτωση φύλλων της εφημερίδας "Αθλητική Ηχώ: σε καράβι.
Τόπος       Αθήνα
Χρονολογία       1956

Πηγη: Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...present=397369

Neraida.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ....*

Σπανιες φωτογραφιες του φωτογραφου Πατσαβου καθως το πλοιο *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ*  φθανει στις Σπετσες... 1956

(Δυστυχως, οι φωτογραφιες ειναι πολυ ξεθωριασμενες και αναγκασθηκα να χρησιμοποιησω λιγο "contrast")

Φωτογράφος:        Πατσαβός, Αντώνιος (Φωτορεπορτάζ ΜΙΝΙΟΝ)
Τίτλος: *Νεράιδα*
Τόπος: Σπετσες
Χρονολογία:       1956

Πηγη: Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (ΕΛΙΑ, http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Neraida9.JPG Neraida3.JPG Neraida19.JPG

Aφιερωμενη στους λατρες του Αργοσαρωνικου και ιδιως στους  _T.S.S. APOLLON_, _appia_1978_, _Leonardos B_,  _TSS ANNA MARIA_ και _aegina

_Neraida 4 Patsavos.JPG Neraida7.JPG Neraida8.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε ευχαριστούμε Νικόλα για τις πανέμορφες και γεμάτες νοσταλγία φωτογραφίες που τουλάχιστον για μένα είναι γνώριμες εικόνες από τις παιδικές μου διακοπές στην Ύδρα από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 60. Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στην φωτογραφία σου του 1956 ο μόλος της Ντάπιας των Σπετσών έχει γίνει και το πλοίο πλευρίζει. 




Στην φωτογραφία όμως του Γιώργου (gtogias) εδώ


ο ντόκος δεν έχει τελειώσει και οι επιβάτες επιβιβάζονται και αποβιβάζονται με λάντζες. Το ίδιο γινόταν και στην Ύδρα (πριν γεννηθώ εγώ).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To φιλμ της British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=72397  ανεφερθη στο παρελθον αλλα τωρα εχω πολυ καλυτερες φωτογραφιες…. 

Μπορουμε να δουμε το *Νεραιδα* (περιπου στα 4:00:00)

Neraida1.jpg

Neraida2.jpg

Neraida3.jpg

Neraida5.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ  καλες! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και για να την συνηθήσουμε με την καινούργια μοντερνοποιημένη μορφή που απέκτησε, να μία φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη προφανώς κατά τις δοκιμές του ναυπηγείου, ακόμα με ελληνική σημαία στην πρύμη, χωρίς τα tenders και με ένα κουτί στο πάνω κατάστρωμα μάλλον που στεγάζει μηχανήματα και εργαλεία:


πηγή: shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Νεραιδα_ στην Υδρα το 1972


Hydra1972.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Νεράϊδα ήταν πλέον κρουαζιερόπλοιο και είχε μετασκευαστεί στους εσωτερικούς χώρους. Εξωτερικά, η διαφορά φαίνεται από το κλείσιμο των περατζάδων και τα ορθογώνια τζάμια του σαλονιού πρύμα που επεκτάθηκε σε όλο το πλάτος του καραβιού. Πίσω του δεμένο το Μαρίνα σημερινό Callisto.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Νεράϊδα ήταν πλέον κρουαζιερόπλοιο και είχε μετασκευαστεί στους εσωτερικούς χώρους. Εξωτερικά, η διαφορά φαίνεται από το κλείσιμο των περατζάδων και τα ορθογώνια τζάμια του σαλονιού πρύμα που επεκτάθηκε σε όλο το πλάτος του καραβιού. Πίσω του δεμένο το Μαρίνα σημερινό Callisto.



Για κοιταξε φιλε μου... Ο _Ellinis_ ειχε ανεβασει νια φωτογραφια εδω των ιδιων πλοιων αλλα απο καπω διαφορετικη γωνια  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...18&postcount=1

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Για κοιταξε φιλε μου... Ο _Ellinis_ ειχε ανεβασει νια φωτογραφια εδω των ιδιων πλοιων αλλα απο καπω διαφορετικη γωνια http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...18&postcount=1


Ναι Νικόλα η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος του 1970. Τα ίδια καράβια έκαναν την μονοήμερη κρουαζιέρα μαζί για 2-3 χρόνια όπότε όποιο έφτανε πρώτο το πρωϊ έδενε στο βάθος του λιμανιού και το δεύτερο πίσω του. Η φωτογραφία του ¶ρη είναι παρμένη μάλλον Δεκαπενταύγουστο ή κατά την Ναυτική εβδομάδα του Ιουλίου λόγω σημαιοστολισμού της παραλίας. Η δική σου πιστεύω ότι είναι Ιούνιο πριν την γιορτή των Μιαουλείων λόγω του μαύρου καϊκιού το οποίο μάλλον προορίζεται για κάψιμο (βλ. πρόχειρα ζωγραφισμένες μπούκες κανονιών) κατά την αναπαράσταση του πυρπολισμού της τούρκικης ναυαρχίδας από τον Μιαούλη. Πάντα, μέχρι και σήμερα το τελευταίο σαββατοκύριακο του Ιουνίου κάποιο εγκαταλελλημένο καϊκι επισκευάζεται πρόχειρα, βάφεται να μοιάζει με την ναυαρχίδα, αποκτά ψεύτικη αρματωσιά και ιστιοφορία και γεμάτο εκρηκτικά γίνεται παρανάλωμα με όλη την φιέστα των πυροτεχνημάτων που ακολουθεί. Ανάλογη αναπαράσταση είναι και η Αρμάτα τον Σεπτέμβριο στις Σπέτσες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ την 1η Οκτωβριου 1960
Πηγη:   Getty images

Neraida Oct1 1960.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τους ειδημονες..

Βασει των εφημεριδων 28 Φεβρουαριου 1951), το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* εφευγε απο τον Πειραια για τον Αργοσαρωνικο μεχρι την Μονεμβασια καθε Παρασκευη στις δυο το μεσημερι. Γυριζε στον Πειραια πριν απο τις δυο το Σαββατο

1.    Το ταχυτητα ειχε το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ*;
2.    Ποσες ωρες του χρειαζοντουσαν να παει στην Μονεμβασια, σταματωντας προηγουμενως σε οκτω αλλα λιμανια;
3.    Το ωρα να εφευγε απο την Μονεμβασια για την επιστροφη;
4.    Ειχε καμπινες το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* η κοιμοταν ο κοσμος στο καταστρωμα;

19510228 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

> Για τους ειδημονες..
> 
> Βασει των εφημεριδων 28 Φεβρουαριου 1951), το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* εφευγε απο τον Πειραια για τον Αργοσαρωνικο μεχρι την Μονεμβασια καθε Παρασκευη στις δυο το μεσημερι. Γυριζε στον Πειραια πριν απο τις δυο το Σαββατο
> 
> 1.    Το ταχυτητα ειχε το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ*;
> 2.    Ποσες ωρες του χρειαζοντουσαν να παει στην Μονεμβασια, σταματωντας προηγουμενως σε οκτω αλλα λιμανια;
> 3.    Το ωρα να εφευγε απο την Μονεμβασια για την επιστροφη;
> 4.    Ειχε καμπινες το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* η κοιμοταν ο κοσμος στο καταστρωμα;
> 
> 19510228 Neraida.jpg


Νικόλα,σύμφωνα και με δικά σου στοιχεία,το σκάφος (με τις FIAT)είχε service speed 16,5 knots,kαι είχε και καμπίνες (δικό σου post την 15-08-2009)που επιβεβαιώνεται και απο post του φίλτατου -και γνώστη-Queen Anna Maria την 16-1-2010.
2.-Είναι καταγεγραμμένο οτι ξεκινώντας δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά στις 0900,εφθανε στις Σπέτσες μεσημέρι μεταξύ 1400-1500,οπότε υπολόγισε οτι εφθανε Μονεμβασιά βραδάκι.
Τώρα για το δρομολόγιο επιστροφής,μπορεί να γινόταν απευθείας για Πειραιά που είναι μια απόσταση _περίπου_ 85 μίλια,οπότε με 16,5 μίλια ανα ωρα,υπολόγιζε πάλι περίπου 6 ωρες απο ντόκο σε ντόκο. (πρέπει να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας,οτι οπως και τώρα,πολλά δρομολόγια του "πήγαινε"δεν ηταν ίδια με του "ελα",που σημαίνει ,μην υπολογίζεις τους ιδιους χρόνους).

  Και επι τη ευκαιρία,αν και είναι σχεδόν εκτός θέματος.
Ποιός απο τούς "παλαιούς"επιβάτες -χρήστες των πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας εκείνης της εποχής,δεν είχε μείνει καραβοφάναρο στον μώλο,περιμένοντας το προερχόμενο απο αλλα νησιά , τελευταίο πλοίο της γραμμής  για Πειραιά,το οποίο δεν επιανε (π.χ. ) Πόρο Αίγινα,είτε γιατί ηταν λίγοι οι επιβάτες που είχα να πάρει,είτε είχε καθυστερήσει για το επόμενο δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά.Και το χειρότερο , αντε να βρείς ξύπνιο λιμενικό για να σου δώσει δικαιολογητικό για την υπηρεσία σου/δουλειά σου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......
> 2.-Είναι καταγεγραμμένο οτι ξεκινώντας δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά στις 0900,εφθανε στις Σπέτσες μεσημέρι μεταξύ 1400-1500,οπότε υπολόγισε οτι εφθανε Μονεμβασιά βραδάκι.
> Τώρα για το δρομολόγιο επιστροφής,μπορεί να γινόταν απευθείας για Πειραιά που είναι μια απόσταση _περίπου_ 85 μίλια,οπότε με 16,5 μίλια ανα ωρα,υπολόγιζε πάλι περίπου 6 ωρες απο ντόκο σε ντόκο. (πρέπει να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας,οτι οπως και τώρα,πολλά δρομολόγια του "πήγαινε"δεν ηταν ίδια με του "ελα",που σημαίνει ,μην υπολογίζεις τους ιδιους χρόνους).
> .......


Σωστα φιλε _Leonardos.B_

Αλλα το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ εφευγε στις δυο το μεσημερι και με οκτω λιμανια πριν απο την Μονεμβασια δεν το βλεπω να εφθανε προ των 11 το βραδυ. Οσοσ για το πρωι, θα επρεπε να φευγει κατα τις 6 ετω και αν γυριζε κατ ευθειαβ στον Πειραια

Ν

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νιικόλα, για να σε βοηθήσω στην ερώτηση αν είχε το Νεράϊδα καμπίνες, κάπου σε προηγούμενη σελίδα έχω αναφέρει ότι αρχές δεκαετίας 50 ο πατέρας μου πήγαινε τα Σαββατοκύριακα στις Σπέτσες. Κυριακή βράδυ γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα περνούσε το Νεράϊδα για επιστροφή στον Πειραιά όπου έφτανε το πρωϊ. Ναι, το Νεράϊδα είχε καμπίνες όπως είχαν και τα περισσότερα πλοία του Σαρωνικού (Καμέλια, Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, Σαρωνίς, κλπ), λίγες μεν αλλά είχε, και έδινε στον θαλαμηπόλο ένα χαρτζηλίκι για να έχει πάντα κρεβάτι να κοιμηθεί στην επιστροφή. ,Οσο για την ταχύτητα του Νεράϊδα, το 1954 άλλαξε μηχανές σε ΜΑΝ με ταχύτητα 17 μιλίων. Στοιχεία από το site του καραβολάτρη Anton Heuff: 
Twin Fiat diesel engines, power 1280 hp
Re-engined 1954: Twin MAN diesels, 
power 1560 hp, speed 17 kn
Re-engined 2009: Twin Caterpillar C32 diesels, power 2 x 820 kW

----------


## aegina

Asxeto alla tha rwtisw:To KAMELIA pou eixe kambines ( stin plori itan tou ploirwmatos ),to PORTOKALIS pou eixe, katargithikan kapoia stigmi apo ta ploia?To MYKHNAI kai to MARIA ( kai stin arxiki tou morfi alla kai argotera) den eixan.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *LAURANA* κατα την διαρκεια του Δευτερου Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω εδω μερικα στοιχεια για την "Ιταλικη ζωη" του *LAURANA*....

Εν πρωτοις το πλοιο ειχε ενα αδελφο πλοιο, το  *ABBAZIA* που ζει ακομη!!!  http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/citta53_txt_eng.htm

Κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου το πλοιο εγινε  βοηθητικο (nave soccorso)

Ιδου τι εγραφε ο Dr G  εδω  http://forum.axishistory.com/viewtopic.php?t=15688




> Italy, during WW2, used 
> •    11 hospital ships (navi ospedale: Aquileia, Gradisca, Arno, Citt&#224; di Trapani, California, Po, Principessa Giovanna, Sicilia, Tevere, Virgilio, Toscana) and 
> •    7 rescue ships (navi soccorso: Capri, Epomeo, Laurana, Meta, Orlando, San Giusto, Sorrento). 
> •    The latter were small (250 ~ 850 tons) and fast boats, 5 entered in service in Jan. 1941 and 2 in 1942; 
> 
> UK didn't recognize the status of hospital ships to them because they were considered too small to be distinguished from common ships
> •    Of them, the San Giusto was sunk, while the Capri, Laurana and Meta were damaged.
> 
> All the 11 Italian hospital ships were attacked at least once during WW2, six were sunk (Arno, California, Citt&#224; di Trapani, Po, Sicilia, Tevere) and 3 damaged (Principessa Giovanna, Toscana and Virgilio).


Ειναι ομως ενδιαφερον οτι στο http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...e.php?id=66458 το πλοιο αναφερεται σαν πλωτο νοσοκομειο. Μaλιστα, παρουσιαζεται κατι σαν φωτογραφια απο την εποχη εκεινη

L.jpg

Και το Ιταλικο Wikipedia http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laurana_(nave_soccorso) γραφει για το LAURANA




> La Laurana &#232; stata una nave soccorso della Regia Marina.
> 
> Costruita nel 1939, assieme alla gemella Abbazia, per la Societ&#224; Fiumana di Navigazione, era in origine una motonave passeggeri da 391 tonnellate di stazza lorda, dalle linee molto moderne.
> 
> Il 15 novembre 1940 fu requisita dalla Regia Marina e trasformata in nave soccorso per gli equipaggi di aerei precipitati in mare, con la sigla F. 134. Gli inglesi, non riconoscendo le navi soccorso come navi ospedale propriamente dette, ritennero di poterle attaccare, e la sorte della Laurana ne &#232; una dimostrazione. L'11 maggio 1943, infatti, alla caduta della Tunisia, stava dirigendosi verso Capo Bon (Tunisia) per recuperare dei feriti quando, alle 8.30, fu intercettata da tre cacciatorpediniere inglesi, che la costrinsero a dirottare su Susa e poi su Malta. Le autorit&#224; italiane protestarono, definendo l'azione un "atto di pirateria".
> 
> Sequestrata ufficialmente dalla Royal Navy il 27 maggio 1943, il 5 gennaio 1944 la Laurana entr&#242; in collisione con il dragamine HMS Sharpshooter.
> 
> Dopo la guerra l'Inghilterra rifiut&#242; di restituirla all'Italia e la rivendette invece alla Malta Steam Ship Company, nel 1946; due anni pi&#249; tardi questa la cedette all'armatore greco John S. Latsis, che nel 1950 la ribattezz&#242; Neraida. Rimodernata nel 1954 con la sostituzione dell'apparato motore, fu posta in disarmo intorno al 1974.
> ...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Asxeto alla tha rwtisw:To KAMELIA pou eixe kambines ( stin plori itan tou ploirwmatos ),to PORTOKALIS pou eixe, katargithikan kapoia stigmi apo ta ploia?To MYKHNAI kai to MARIA ( kai stin arxiki tou morfi alla kai argotera) den eixan.


Φίλε Aegina, το Καμέλια είχε μία σκάλα που κατέβαινε από το πρυμιό σαλόνι (αν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί από το 1968 που είδα τις καμπίνες πέρασε πολύς χρόνος) σε ένα διάδρομο με μερικές καμπίνες επιβατών. Κάποιοι οικογενειακοί φίλοι είχαν πάρει καμπίνα και κάποια στιγμή που νυστάξαμε, οι γονείς μας έστειλαν για ύπνο.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw gia tin apantisi! :Very Happy:

----------


## nikitas

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;406810]Φίλε Aegina, το Καμέλια είχε μία σκάλα που κατέβαινε από το πρυμιό σαλόνι (αν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί από το 1968 που είδα τις καμπίνες πέρασε πολύς χρόνος) σε ένα διάδρομο με μερικές καμπίνες επιβατών. Κάποιοι οικογενειακοί φίλοι είχαν πάρει καμπίνα και κάποια στιγμή που νυστάξαμε, οι γονείς μας έστειλαν για ύπνο.
ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑΙΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣΕ ΣΕ ΕΞΙ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΕΣ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Νικήτα μάλλον το ίδιο λέμε. Το Καμέλια, όπως και τα περισσότερα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού, είχαν στο κύριο κατάστρωμα επιβίβασης ένα σαλόνι πλώρα Β' θέσης, στη μέση την πρόσβαση στο μηχανοστάσιο, και πρύμα ακόμα ένα σαλόνι Γ' θέσης (όπως τα ονόμαζαν τότε). Στο πάνω κατάαστρωμα πλώρα υπήρχε το σαλόνι Α' θέσης και πίσω το ανοικτό κατάστρωμα. Την σκάλα λοιπόν που οδηγούσε στις (όντως 6 καμπίνες οπως αναφέρεις) καμπίνες τη θυμάμαι, με επιφύλαξη, στο πρυμιό σαλόνι και αν αληθεύει το ότι πλώρα ήταν οι καμπίνες πληρώματος όπως γράφει ο φίλος aegina, τότε οι καμπίνες επιβατών ήταν πρύμα. Πάντως στη μέση δεν υπήρχε σαλόνι. Αν δεν ήταν πληρώματος τότε θα ήταν οι 6 των επιβατών.

----------


## aegina

Swsta to KAMELIA eixe sti mesi tis mixanes,oso gia tis plwries kambines gia to ploirwma fenetai i eisodos tous se fotografies:einai katw  apo to plwrio albouro pisw apo tis agires.Ena einai sigouro:kata ta teli tis karieras tou 79-83 den ypirxan theseis.To teleutaio ploio pou eixe kai prwti thesi itan to MYKHNAI,alla nomizw oti mono ta kalokairia.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Swsta to KAMELIA eixe sti mesi tis mixanes,oso gia tis plwries kambines gia to ploirwma fenetai i eisodos tous se fotografies:einai katw apo to plwrio albouro pisw apo tis agires.Ena einai sigouro:kata ta teli tis karieras tou 79-83 den ypirxan theseis.To teleutaio ploio pou eixe kai prwti thesi itan to MYKHNAI,alla nomizw oti mono ta kalokairia.


Φίλε aegina, βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος συζητώντας για το Καμέλια στο θέμα του Νεράϊδα, αλλά αν οι καμπίνες πληρώματος ήταν τόσο πλώρα (δηλ. κοντά στο ρεμέτζο της πλώρης μπρος από την υπερκατασκευή), τότε θα μπορούσαν οι 6 καμπίνες επιβατών να είναι ακριβώς κάτω και να επικοινωνούν με τη σκάλα από το πλωριό σαλόνι Β' θέσης (το σαλόνι που ντούμπλαρε και σαν εστιατόριο που σερβιριζόταν και φαγητό-όπως ακριβώς και στο Νεράϊδα). Όσο το σκέπτομαι σαν κάτι να μου θυμίζει ότι η πρόσβαση στο κάτω κατάστρωμα ήταν από εκεί και όχι πρύμα που γράφω πιο πάνω.

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρήκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία στις <ιστορικές φωτογραφίες>  με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί εδώ .

http://istorikesphotografies.blogspo...max-results=20


*ΤΟ ''ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ'' ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΡΓΟΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ*

ΠΡΩΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ Η ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΘΑΝΑ, ΠΟΡΟΣ, ΥΔΡΑ, ΕΡΜΙΟΝΗ, ΣΠΕΤΣΕΣ. Κάθε ώρα κι άλλο λιμάνι, μείνετε συντονισμένοι!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βρήκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία στις <ιστορικές φωτογραφίες>  με την ελπίδα ότι δεν έχει ξαναπαρουσιαστεί εδώ .
> 
> http://istorikesphotografies.blogspo...max-results=20



Καταπληκτικη και αγνωστη φωτογραφια φιλε Αντωνη!!!!

Μπραβο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Τοξοτης

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εκπληκτική και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία, ιδίως για μας που το ζήσαμε στα νιάτα μας. Η θέση που είναι δεμένο με την πρύμη και άδειο επιβατών μάλλον μας παραπέμπει σε τοπικό δρομολόγιο ή έκτακτο της Αίγινας γιατί πάντα όπως και όλα τα πλοία της γραμμής, πλαγιοδετούσε στον μικρό μώλο που είναι και το μικρό εκκλησάκι, νομίζω του Αγίου Νικολάου. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και τα μεγάλα φέρρυ της γραμμής, μόνο κάτι παντόφλες μικρές και δεν είχε γίνει η σημερινή προβλήτα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Νεράϊδα φωτογραφημένο από τον πατέρα μου στα τέλη δεκαετίας 50 έξω από την Ύδρα. Τα βράχια με το τσιμέντο για βουτιές είναι στην "Σπηλιά" όπου υπάρχει μία σπηλιά για βουτιές από πάνω, και οι σημαδούρες που δεν υπάρχουν πια συγκρατούν μεταλλικά δίχτυα που τοποθετήθηκαν τότε λόγω συχνής εμφάνισης σκυλόψαρων στην Ύδρα λόγω των πολύ κοντινών σφαγείων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mε τετοιο πατερα πως να μην γινεις καραβολατρης!Πολυ ωραια φωτο και ενδιαφερουσα η ιστορια με τα σκυλοψαρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στα 100 μέτρα ήταν τα δημοτικά σφαγεία (εκεί που αργότερα έγινε το δεύτερο κλαμπ-ντίσκο "Λαγουδέρα") και βέβαια το αίμα χυνόταν στην θάλασσα, οπότε καταλαβαίνει κανείς το επικίνδυνο του πράγματος. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 60 μεταφέρθηκαν από την άλλη μεριά του λιμανιού και σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση από το λιμάνι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νεραιδα* εκανε αρκετα μεγαλα δρομολογια το 1952 (εδω 19 Σεπτεμβριου 1952). Εδω απο Πειραια στην Μονεμβασια

19520919 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

H πρωτη διαμαχη μεταξυ των πλοιων *Νεραιδα* και *Καλαμαρα*. Εδω παρ ολιγον συγκρουσις και προσαραξις του Καλαμαρα στις 25 Απριλιου 1950.

19500425 Neraida Kalamara.jpg

Και εδω μια ωραια πρωτομαγιατικη εκδρομη την ιδια χρονια (1950)

19500503 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρκετες σκηνες του κινηματογραφικου εργου _Ευα_ της πρωτης Ελληνιδας σκηνοθετιδος Μαριας Πλυτα (1915-2006) ειναι γυρισμενες στο πλοιο *Νεραιδα*, παρ'οτι το πλοιο φαινεται πολυ λιγο. Οι περισσοτερες εξωτερικες σκηνες του εργου ειναι τραβηγμενες στην Λουτσα του 1952!!!

photo[6].jpgphoto[5].jpg

Το εργο γυριστηκε το 1952 με πρωταγωνιστες τον εξαιρετο Μανο Κατρακη (1908-84), που επαιζε τον προδομενο συζυγο, την γυναικα του "Ευα"  Νινα Σγουριδου, τον νεαροτατο Αλεκο Αλεξανδρακη (1928-2005), την επισης νεαροτατη (και αργοτερα πρωτη γυναικα του Αλεξανδρακη) Αλικη Γεωργουλη (1933-95) και τον Ντινο Ηλιοπουλο (1915-2001) σε ενα απο τους σοβαροτερους του ρολους. Το εργο βγηκε στους κινηματογραφους το 1953 αλλα δεν πηγε καλα. Η πρωταγωνιστρια Νινα Σγουριδου ηταν μεγαλη ηθοποιος της δεκαετιας του 1950. Μετα το 1955 και επι εικοσαετιαν εγινε μελος του Εθνικου Θεατρου και εμφανιζοταν συνηθως σαν μελος του χορου σε αρχαιες τραγωδιες (Εκαβη, Ιφιγενεια εν Αυλιδι, Λυσιστρατη, Ιφιγενεια εν Ταυροις, Φοινισσαι, Εκκλησιαζουσαι, Ανδρομαχη, Ικετιδες, Τρωαδες, Ιων, Προμηθευς δεσμωτης, Βατραχοι, Κυκλωψ, Θεσμοφοριαζουσαι, Βακχαι, Ορεστης, Τραχοινιαι, Μηδεια, Επτα επι Θηβας, Νεφελαι, Τρωαδες) η σαν κορυφαια.

Αξιζει να σημειωθει οτι αυτη ηταν η μονη ταινια του Παναγιωτη Κομινη. Ο Κομινης ηταν μεγαλος νεαρος παραγωγος που αδικα χαθηκε σε αυτοκινητιστικο δυστυχημα στην Λουτσα στις 16 Οκτωβριου 1952, οταν το αυτοκινητο της εταιρειας Kominis Films κτυπησε γερμανικη ναρκη αφημενη εκει μετα τον πολεμο. Μαζι του σκοτωθηκε και η μεγαλη ηθοποιος Ανθη Μηλιαδη (1892-52), θεια του Τακη Μηλιαδη (1922-85). Η σχεδον κλασσικη μουσικη του εργου ηταν απο τον Μικη Θεοδωρακη, η σκηνογραφια του Γιαννη Τσαρουχη (1910-89) και το σεναριο του μετεπειτα πασιγνωστου σκηνοθετη Ανδρεα Λαμπρινου!

Η ολη ταινια ειναι εδω http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcLOZv0Dctg

Για το δυστυχημα της Λουτσας περισσοτερα εδω.
1.png
2.png3.png

----------


## τοξοτης

Ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί διαφήμηση , απλά έπεσα επάνω της σε μια περιπλάνηση στο διαδίκτυο

http://www.travelvoice.gr/o-anthropo...ia-na-pernoun/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ στην ελευσινα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.

DSC05038.JPG


Για τους πολλους φιλους του πανεμορφου ιστορικου ιταλικου σκαριου

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην ιστορία της ελληνικής επιβατικής ναυτιλίας υπήρξαν κάποια καράβια τα οποία ξεχώρισαν από άλλα και άφησαν εποχή με ανεξίτηλη την μορφή τους. Ένα από αυτά είναι το μικρό Νεράϊδα του Σαρωνικού. Το 1938 η ιταλική Societa Fiumana di Navigazione με έδρα το Φιούμε (τωρινή Ριγιέκα της Κροατίας) έδωσε εντολή στα ναυπηγεία Cantieri Navale del Quarnero στην ίδια πόλη, για την ναυπήγηση δύο αδελφιών καραβιών που θα συνέδεαν το τότε λιμάνι του Φιούμε, σήμερα Ριγιέκα, με λιμάνια της χερσονήσου της Δαλματίας, Ίστρια. Τα δύο καράβια πήραν τα ονόματα δύο παραθαλάσσιων θερέτρων της Ίστριας, την Laurana και την Abbazia.
Τα καράβια αυτά είχαν εκτόπισμα 462 τόνων, μήκος 55 μέτρα, πλάτος 9 μέτρα, είχαν δύο δηζελομηχανές Fiat 1.280 ίππων που έδιναν κίνηση σε δύο άξονες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 14,5 knots (max 17). Πρώτο παραδόθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1939 στην εταιρία του το Abbazia, και ακολούθησε το Laurana τον Σεπτέμβριο. Τον Ιούνιο του 1940 όταν η Ιταλία κήρυξε τον πόλεμο στην Αγγλία και την Γαλλία το μεν Abbazia παρέμεινε στην γραμμή του, το δε Laurana επιτάχθηκε από το ιταλικό πολεμικό ναυτικό για χρήση πλοίου διάσωσης των πληρωμάτων των ιταλικών καραβιών και πολεμικών αεροπλάνων που βυθιζόντουσαν στην Μεσόγειο σαν συνέπεια του πολέμου στην θάλασσα (διακριτικό του Laurana F134). Τα καράβια διάσωσης είχαν αναγνωριστεί από τον Διεθνή Ερυθρό Σταυρό, και έφεραν όπως και τα πλοία-νοσοκομεία μεγάλους ευδιάκριτους κόκκινους σταυρούς στις μπάντες τους. Στις 11 Μαϊου του 1943 όμως, το βρετανικό καταδρομικό HMS Aldenham με δύο σκάφη συνοδείας ανάγκασε το Laurana να κατευθυνθεί στο λιμάνι Σους της Τυνησίας για έλεγχο. Κατά την διάρκεια του ελέγχου διαπιστώθηκε , κατά παράβαση της Διεθνούς Συνθήκης, η ύπαρξη ιταλών και γερμανών στρατιωτών στο πλοίο το οποίο την επόμενη ημέρα οδηγήθηκε στην Μάλτα με τους επιβαίνοντες σαν αιχμάλωτους πολέμου. Η Ιταλία διαμαρτυρήθηκε για την σύλληψη του καραβιού σαν πράξη πειρατείας από πλευράς ¶γγλων, αλλά ήταν γνωστή αυτή η πρακτική των ιταλικών όπως και των γερμανικών πλοίων-νοσοκομείων να διοχετεύουν στρατό και υλικό στα πεδία μάχης της Αφρικής υπό την προστασία της ιδιότητας των πλοίων αυτών. Όλα τα πλοία που συλλαμβάνονταν και μετέφεραν στρατιωτικό υλικό βυθιζόντουσαν από τις συμμαχικές δυνάμεις αλλά το Laurana κατόρθωσε να γλιτώσει και εντάχθηκε λίγες ημέρες μετά το συμβάν, στο αγγλικό ναυτικό σαν σκάφος περιπολίας με το όνομα H.M Auxiliary Laurana. Το καλοκαίρι του 1943 οι Γερμανοί είχαν αρχίσει να υποχωρούν και να εγκαταλείπουν την Ιταλία και το αδελφό του Abbazia το οποίο μέχρι τότε εκτελούσε κανονικά τα δρομολόγιά του στις ακτές της Ίστρια, κατέφυγε σε άγνωστη περιοχή του νότου για να μην πέσει στα χέρια των γερμανών που υποχωρούσαν. Στις 5 Ιανουαρίου του 1944 το H.M Laurana συγκρούστηκε με το αγγλικό ναρκαλιευτικό H.M.S Sharpshooter με μικρές ζημιές. Το 1945 μετά την λήξη του πολέμου το αγγλικό πολεμικό ναυτικό αρνήθηκε να παραδώσει στην Ιταλία το καράβι το οποίο παρέμεινε μέχρι την άνοιξη του 1946 στην δύναμη του αγγλικού πολεμικού ναυτικού. (Εδώ να πούμε ότι έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πολλές φήμες για το Laurana ότι ανήκε κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου σαν θαλαμηγός του γαμπρού του Μουσσολίνι, Γκαλεάτσο Τσιάνο, αλλά ποτέ δεν υπήρξε κάποια επιβεβαίωση των φημών και το καράβι έχει άλλωστε φωτογραφηθεί με τα χρώματα του ιταλικού πολεμικού ναυτικού και στην συνέχεια του αγγλικού). Τον Ιούνιο του 1946 το Abbazia πουλήθηκε στην Societa Partenopea Anonima di Navigazione di Napoli (S.P.A.N) για να εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Νάπολης και του Σορρέντο και των νησιών του κόλπου της Νάπολης Ischia και Κάπρι. Τον Ιούλιο ακολούθησε και η πώληση από την αγγλική κυβέρνηση του Laurana στην Malta Steam Ship Company για να καλύψει την γραμμή Μάλτας-Σικελίας. Το 1949 το Laurana αγοράζεται από έναν σχετικά άγνωστο τότε Έλληνα εφοπλιστή, τον Γιάννη Λάτση, και δρομολογείται στην γραμμή του Σαρωνικού μέχρι τις Σπέτσες με το όνομα Λαουράνα. Το 1950 μετονομάζεται σε Νεράϊδα. Το 1952 αλλάζει η ιδιοκτησία του Abbazia που τώρα είναι η Armanavi S.p.a με έδρα την Νάπολη ενώ η διαχείριση παραμένει στην S.P.A.N. Το 1953 το Abbazia μετονομάζεται σε Citta di Abbazia και το Νεράιδα μετασκευάζεται ριζικά. Στην μετασκευή του αυτή καλύπτονται οι εξωτερικές περαντζάδες με λαμαρίνα αφήνοντας δύο ανοίγματα εισόδων στις μπάντες που καλύπτονταν με μουσαμά και φινιστρίνια ενδιάμεσα, και η πλώρη του επιμηκύνεται ελαφρά με μεγαλύτερη κλίση. Αποκτά κλιματισμό σε όλους τους χώρους του και πρωτόκολλο 1.000 επιβατών σε τρεις θέσεις με διαθεσιμότητα 50 κλινών σε καμπίνες για τους επιβάτες που επιθυμούσαν κλίνη. Το κλασσικό δρομολόγιό του εναλλασσόταν σε πρωινές αναχωρήσεις από τον Πειραιά (08:00) ή μεσημεριανές (14:00) και έπιανε Αίγινα, Μέθανα, Πόρο, Ύδρα, Ερμιόνη και Σπέτσες (με έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις αργότερα σε Λεωνίδιο, Γέρακα και Μονεμβασιά κάποιες ημέρες της εβδομάδας). Στις 27 Νοεμβρίου του 1953 ενώ ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιό του η οποία σβήστηκε από την Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία που έσπευσε επιτόπου. Σαν αποτέλεσμα αντικαταστήθηκαν οι μηχανές του που είχαν υποστεί εκτεταμένη ζημιά με δύο ΜΑΝ 1.560 ίππων που έδιναν υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17 knots (max 18). Τον Ιούλιο του 1964 ενώ έμπαινε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά συγκρούστηκε πάνω στο ρυμουλκούμενο Απολλωνία της ΕΛΜΕΣ με μικρές ζημιές στην υπερκατασκευή του. Το 1965 αντικαταστάθηκε το ψηλό κατάρτι μπροστά από την γέφυρα με ένα κοντύτερο πάνω στην γέφυρα. Τα τελευταία χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 60 συνέχισε την κλασσική του γραμμή με μερικές έκτακτες επισκέψεις σε άλλα λιμάνια του Σαρωνικού και νυκτερινές μίνι-κρουαζιέρες στην Επίδαυρο για το φεστιβάλ θεάτρου ή αλλού. Μετά την λήξη της καλοκαιρινής σαιζόν το 1969, η εταιρία του αποφάσισε να εγκαταλείψει την ακτοπλοϊκή του δραστηριότητα (ίσως λόγω ηλικίας του καραβιού ή άλλων λόγων) και το Νεράϊδα μετασκευάστηκε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο στο Πέραμα. Με νέα διαμόρφωση των εσωτερικών του χώρων και την προσθήκη ορθογωνίων παραθύρων στις περαντζάδες εκεί που υπήρχαν τα ανοίγματα με τους μουσαμάδες, ξεκίνησε το 1970 ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στον Σαρωνικό με καθημερινές επισκέψεις στην Αίγινα, τον Πόρο και την Ύδρα. Το 1971 το αδελφάκι του Abbazia υπέστη και αυτό μετασκευή όπου διαμορφώθηκε η πρύμη του για να φορτώνει μέσω μικρού καταπέλτη 3-4 αυτοκίνητα και καλύφθηκαν οι ανοικτές αρχικές περαντζάδες του με λαμαρίνα και μεγάλα πανοραμικά παράθυρα. Το 1975 το Νεράϊδα αποσύρεται από την ενεργό υπηρεσία και χρησιμοποιείται σαν πλωτό γραφείο για τους μηχανικούς της εταιρίας Λάτση που είχε αναλάβει έργα υποδομής σε λιμάνια της Σαουδικής Αραβίας. Την ίδια χρονιά το Abbazia αλλάζει χέρια και αγοράζεται από την εταιρία Aponte αλλά παραμένει στην διαχείριση της μεταλλαγμένης S.P.A.N η οποία τώρα μετονομάζεται μετά από κρατική συμμετοχή σε Compania Regionale Marittima. Το Νεραϊδα με την λήξη της αποστολής του στην Σαουδική Αραβία, παροπλίζεται το 1978 στις εγκαταστάσεις της Petrola στην Ελευσίνα χωρίς να έχουν κυκλοφορήσει φήμες για πώλησή του. Μετά από 30 χρόνια ακινησίας του με ξηλωμένο όλο τον μηχανικό εξοπλισμό του και τις εσωτερικές επενδύσεις, φορτώθηκε to 2007 πάνω στο πλοίο μεταφοράς Maria και μεταφέρθηκε στα ναυπηγεία NCP του Σίμπενικ της Κροατίας για ριζική ανακαίνιση και μετατροπή του σε πλωτό μουσείο του Ιδρύματος Ι. Λάτση. Το 2010 εμφανίζεται με το όνομα Νεραϊδα Ι και σημαία Παναμά με μοντερνοποιημένη εμφάνιση η οποία θυμίζει περισσότερο θαλαμηγό και νέες μηχανές Caterpillar 1.640 Kw. Το Abbazia το 2004 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία της Starlauro και μέχρι το 2009 φαινόταν να εκτελεί ακόμα δρομολόγια στον κόλπο της Νάπολης. Το ιστορικό μικρό καράβι μαζί με το αδελφάκι του, ενέπνευσαν την τότε Γιουγκοσλαβία να ναυπηγήσει στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 50 μία πορτάδα από έξι ακόμα κονταδελφά πάνω στα σχέδια που βρέθηκαν στα ναυπηγεία όταν το Φιούμε πέρασε στην Γιουγκοσλαβία μετά τον Βʼ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο. Έτσι, το Laurana/Νεράϊδα που κατάφερε δύο φορές να επιβιώσει, χάρις στην φροντίδα της οικογενείας Λάτση έφτασε αισίως τα 74 χρόνια ζωής η οποία απʼ ότι φαίνεται δεν τελείωσε.

Υ.Γ Τα ιστορικά στοιχεία για το Νεράϊδα προκύπτουν από έρευνες που κάναμε από κοινού ο ολλανδός καραβολάτρης Anton Heuff και εγώ με ανταλλαγή στοιχείων και φωτογραφιών.


Το Laurana κατά την διάρκεια του πολέμου με τους ευδιάκριτους σταυρούς του Διεθνούς Ερυθρού Σταυρού

laurana.jpg

Το Abbazia σε νυκτερινή φωτογραφία
abbazia_2.jpg

Το Νεράϊδα την δεκαετία του 50

neraida_950x612.jpg

Το Νεράϊδα στα στενά του Πόρου με το ψηλό πλωριό κατάρτι που αφαιρέθηκε το 65

Ship+Photo+NERAIDA.jpg

Το Νεράϊδα Ι σήμερα σαν πλωτό μουσείο του Ιδρύματος Γ. Λάτση
neraida_I.jpg



Πηγές latsis-foundation.org, shipspotting, fleetfilerotterdam, Navi&Armatori

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και μετα το πολυ ομορφο   ιστορικο του Νεραιδα που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος και τον ευχαριστουμε!!! ας δουμε κι'ενα     σκιτσο   απο  τ'ομορφο σκαρι που εφτιαξα  τον Φεβρουαριο του 1994

_neraida skitso.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Και μετα το πολυ ομορφο ιστορικο του Νεραιδα που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Αλεξανδρος και τον ευχαριστουμε!!! ας δουμε κι'ενα σκιτσο απο τ'ομορφο σκαρι που εφτιαξα τον Φεβρουαριο του 1994
> 
> _neraida skitso.jpg


Πανέμορφο Γιώργο και βλέπω ότι είναι από την εποχή των κρουαζιερών με τα μεγάλα παράθυρα στη θέση των περαντζάδων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επειδή μας έχει απασχολήσει το πως ονομάστηκε Νεράϊδα και έχουν γραφτεί αρκετά γύρω από την καταγωγή του Γιάννη Λάτση από την Ηλεία και η πιθανότητα να το ονόμασε έτσι από κάποιο χωριό ή τοπονύμιο, να προσθέσω ότι το όνομα Νεραϊδα προέκυψε μετά από ψηφοφορία 500 καλεσμένων του Γιάννη Λάτση όπου στις 3 Απριλίου του 1950 απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά για ταξίδι στον Σαρωνικό με το όνομα Λαουράνα. Κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού θα αποφάσιζαν το νέο όνομα του καραβιού και θα γινόταν η βάφτιση εν πλω. Έτσι και έγινε και το πιο δημοφιλές όνομα που ψηφίστηκε ήταν το Νεράϊδα και βαφτίστηκε με το όνομα αυτό στην άφιξή του στην Ύδρα. ¶λλα υποψήφια το Ύδρα, Ελληνίς, Αλκυών, Εριέττα, Αφρόεσσα κλπ. Αυτά από εφημερίδες της εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία η παρουσίαση με νέα και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία!
Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια καρτ ποστάλ με το πλοίο να περνά τα στενά του Πόρου... όχι βέβαια το 1934 που αναφέρει η λεζάντα...

neraida at poros.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νεραιδα  ομομαζοταν το χωριο καταγωγης του Νικολαου Πλαστηρα και δοθηκε προς τιμην του, τουλαχιστον ετσι ειχα διαβασει σε ναυτιλιακο εντυπο

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Νεραιδα ομομαζοταν το χωριο καταγωγης του Νικολαου Πλαστηρα και δοθηκε προς τιμην του, τουλαχιστον ετσι ειχα διαβασει σε ναυτιλιακο εντυπο


Ο Πλαστήρας φίλε Μπεν ήταν φιλοξενούμενος και παρών στην ψηφοφορία εν πλω, και μάλιστα πρόεδρος, και πιθανά να έριξε την ιδέα του ονόματος από το χωριό του και πολλοί να ακολούθησαν ψηφίζοντάς το με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσότεροι απο τους 500 ψήφους να είναι Νεράϊδα. Οι εφημερίδες πάντως της 4 Απριλίου 1950 αναφέρουν με λεπτομέρειες το ταξίδι αυτό που το καράβι απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά σαν Λαουράνα και κατέπλευσε την επόμενη ημέρα σαν Νεράϊδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο Πλαστήρας φίλε Μπεν ήταν φιλοξενούμενος και παρών στην ψηφοφορία εν πλω, και μάλιστα πρόεδρος, και πιθανά να έριξε την ιδέα του ονόματος από το χωριό του και πολλοί να ακολούθησαν ψηφίζοντάς το με αποτέλεσμα οι περισσότεροι απο τους 500 ψήφους να είναι Νεράϊδα. Οι εφημερίδες πάντως της 4 Απριλίου 1950 αναφέρουν με λεπτομέρειες το ταξίδι αυτό που το καράβι απέπλευσε από τον Πειραιά σαν Λαουράνα και κατέπλευσε την επόμενη ημέρα σαν Νεράϊδα.


Πολύ ωραία η παρουσίαση φίλε. Οι πηγές σου σαν ιταλικό δίνουν τόνους εκτοπίσματος μόνο;
Να προσθέσω ότι η αποστολή των πλωτών νοσοκομείων σε πόλεμο έχει καταστρατηγηθεί,δυστυχώς κ από εμάς απ' όσο έχω ακούσει.Ειδικά στο Β' Π.Π. οι Γερμανοί το ήξεραν με γνωστές συνέπειες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολύ ωραία η παρουσίαση φίλε. Οι πηγές σου σαν ιταλικό δίνουν τόνους εκτοπίσματος μόνο;
> Να προσθέσω ότι η αποστολή των πλωτών νοσοκομείων σε πόλεμο έχει καταστρατηγηθεί,δυστυχώς κ από εμάς απ' όσο έχω ακούσει.Ειδικά στο Β' Π.Π. οι Γερμανοί το ήξεραν με γνωστές συνέπειες.


Η άλλη πληροφόρηση που υπάρχει είναι 237 nrt το δε ιταλικό site που αναφέρει τα καράβια του ιταλικού πολεμικού στόλου το αναφέρει απλώς ως 400t.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επειδή οι φωτογραφίες από την πολεμική του δράση είναι περιορισμένες ανέβασα για τους φίλους στο φόρουμ ακόμα μία από το 1941 με τα σήματα και σταυρούς του Ερυθρού Σταυρού αγκυροβολημένο στον κόλπο του Τάραντα στην νότιο Ιταλία. Προσέξτε τον κουκουλωμένο ισχυρό προβολέα στο πλωρίο μπαλκόνι που είχε για νυκτερινή αναζήτηση επιζώντων ναυαγών και αεροπόρων. Από τις μεγάλες απώλειες ιταλικών πολεμικών σκαφών και αεροσκαφών από τους συμμάχους φαντάζομαι θα είχε μπόλικη δουλίτσα. Το διακριτικό του ήταν F134.

Laurana1.jpg

πηγή it.wikipedia.org

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πληρης περιγραφη του ταξιδιου του *Νεραιδα* που πηγε στην Υδρα σαν *Λαουρανα* και γυρισε με το ονομα του χωριου του στρατηγου απο την Καρδιτσα....  Απο την δεκαπενθημερο εφημεριδα _Τροιζηνια_ του Πορου.....

19500414 Neraida Troizhnia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τον πρωτο καιρο μετα την ονομασια του σαν _Νεραιδα_, το πλοιο συνεχιζε να ηταν γνωστο ακομη σαν *Λαουρανα*.

29 Απριλιου 1950 απο την _Ελευθερια_ και την _Καθημερινη_.
19500429 Laurana Ελευθερια.jpg19500429 Neraida.jpg

9 Ιουνιου 1950 απο την_ Καθημερινη_.
19500609 Neraida Effi Ka0hm.jpg

2 Ιουλιου 1950 απο τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα_..
19500702 Neraida Effie E0n Khryx.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η _Νεραιδα_ στην ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957.  Μια ξεχασμενη και μετρια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα. 

1.jpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4

----------


## SteliosK

2C03DB742C9286CE6A8FF58F623832DC.jpg

Έξι δεκαετίες μετά το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στον Αργοσαρωνικό το ιστορικό  επιβατηγό πλοίο «Νεράιδα» του Γιάννη Λάτση επιστρέφει πλέον στους  παραδοσιακούς προορισμούς του ως πλωτό μουσείο επιχειρηματικής ιστορίας.
*Περισσότερα εδώ*

Πηγή: protothema.gr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

.  
Στο θεμα http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...-argosaroniko/ αναφερεται



> Συγκεκριμένα, το θρυλικό πλοίο του Αργοσαρωνικού δρομολογήθηκε στην  γραμμή Αίγινας, Μεθάνων, Πόρου, Ύδρας, Ερμιόνης, Σπετσών από τις 8  Ιουνίου 1950...


Εδω δρομολογια του πλοιου στις 29 Απριλιου 1950 (Ελευθερια)
19500429 Neraida.jpg
Ξερω!  Μερικοι θα πουν...  Οχι ομως για Αιγινα!
Ιδου λοιπον οτι πηγαινε και στην Αιγινα, απο αρθρο της 26ης Απριλιου 1950
19500426 Neraida Kalamara.jpg

Εφημεριδα/περιοδικο Τροιζηνια της 14ης Απριλιου 1950
19500414 Neraida Troizhnia.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2C03DB742C9286CE6A8FF58F623832DC.jpg
> 
> Έξι δεκαετίες μετά το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στον Αργοσαρωνικό το ιστορικό επιβατηγό πλοίο «Νεράιδα» του Γιάννη Λάτση επιστρέφει πλέον στους παραδοσιακούς προορισμούς του ως πλωτό μουσείο επιχειρηματικής ιστορίας.
> *Περισσότερα εδώ*
> 
> Πηγή: protothema.gr


 Στην 1η φωτό ο Λάτσης πρέπει να είναι στην γέφυρα του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ κ πάντως όχι του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ. Επίσης η ταινία "Το παιδί κ το δελφίνι" γυρίστηκε το 1957.

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Η «Νεράιδα» ρίχνει τώρα άγκυρα στην Ιστορία**Επτά δεκαετίες μετά τη ναυπήγησή του και εξήντα χρόνια μετά το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στον Αργοσαρωνικό, το πλοίο «Νεράιδα», το «τυχερό βαπόρι» του πλοιοκτήτη του Γιάννη Λάτση, επιστρέφει στα λιμάνια του, αυτήν τη φορά ως πλωτό μουσείο.
* Το «Νεράιδα» φορτώνεται στο φορτηγό πλοίο βαρέων μεταφορών «Maria» στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 (φωτό Π. Διαμαντόπουλος)

Το ιταλικού σχεδιασμού σκαρί, που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1939 στις ακτές της Κροατίας, πλήρως ανακατασκευασμένο και μεταμορφωμένο σε σύγχρονο πλωτό μουσείο, θα ξεκινήσει στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου ένα ταξίδι στους παραδοσιακούς του προορισμούς, τις Σπέτσες, την Ερμιόνη, την Υδρα, τον Πόρο, τα Μέθανα και την Αίγινα.
Θα παραμείνει σε κάθε λιμάνι για δύο με τρεις ημέρες, προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να το επισκεφθούν μαθητές, ντόπιοι αλλά και επισκέπτες των περιοχών αυτών. Το ταξίδι αυτό θα ολοκληρωθεί στις 29 Σεπτεμβρίου.
Παρόλο που ήταν ένα από τα μικρότερα και οπωσδήποτε ένα από τα λιγότερο προσοδοφόρα πλοία του στόλου του καπετάν Γιάννη Λάτση, πάντα ο ίδιος και η οικογένειά του το θεωρούσαν το πιο τυχερό. Αρκετοί, άλλωστε, ακόμα θυμούνται τον ίδιο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά άλλοτε να κόβει εισιτήρια, άλλοτε να μοιράζει κάρτες ελευθέρας επιβίβασης κι άλλοτε να μεταφέρει τις αποσκευές των επιβατών του «Νεράιδα».
 Η καθέλκυση του «Νεράιδα» στην Κροατία, στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 2010 (φωτό B. Vucak)

Ετσι, δεν ακολούθησε τη μοίρα της πλειονότητας των πλοίων που συμπληρώνουν τον κύκλο της ζωής τους και δεν οδηγήθηκε ποτέ για διάλυση. Αντίθετα, παρέμεινε παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα για πάνω από τριάντα χρόνια, έως το 2007, οπότε και η οικογένεια αποφάσισε τη μετασκευή, η οποία διήρκεσε περίπου 3 χρόνια. Καθελκύστηκε στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 2010 και στις 29 Απριλίου επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα.
Σήμερα, το «Νεράιδα» πλέει και πάλι με ελληνική σημαία και αυτήν τη φορά παραμένει λίγες ώρες παραπάνω στα λιμάνια του, χωρίς να βιάζεται να προλάβει το δρομολόγιο. Το πλωτό μουσείο επιδιώκει τη διαφύλαξη και την προβολή της σύγχρονης επιχειρηματικής ιστορίας. Είναι εν μέρει βιογραφικό μουσείο, ενταγμένο σε ένα σημαντικό ιστορικό μουσειακό κέλυφος, που είναι το ίδιο το πλοίο.
 Η γέφυρα του πλοίου (φωτό Σ. Μαυρομμάτης)

Η έκθεση αναπτύσσεται σε τρεις ενότητες: Στον πρώτο εκθεσιακό διάδρομο παρουσιάζεται η ιστορία του πλοίου, από το 1939 έως και το 1974 (η καμπάνα, το παλλινώριο, η διόπτρα, το ημερολόγιο του πλοίου, εργαλεία, ο φαροδείκτης, φωτογραφίες από τους επώνυμους επισκέπτες, μια και είχε πρωταγωνιστήσει τις δεκαετίες του 1950 και του 1960 σε πλήθος ελληνικών ταινιών αλλά και το 1957 στη χολιγουντιανή παραγωγή «Το παιδί και το δελφίνι»), καθώς και μια ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης ενός μωρού στις 20 Φεβρουαρίου 1959 εν πλω!
Στον δεύτερο εκθεσιακό διάδρομο η ιστορία συνεχίζεται με το χρονικό της ανακατασκευής, από το 2007 έως και το 2010. Στον κυρίως μουσειακό χώρο η έμφαση μεταφέρεται στην επιχειρηματική ιστορία του Γιάννη Λάτση και με αφορμή επιλογές και δράσεις του επιδιώκεται η εξοικείωση με γεγονότα του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος της χώρας μας.
 Αναχώρηση για την Κροατία στις 10 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007

*Ελεύθερη είσοδος*
Το «Νεράιδα» ανήκει στο νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου με την επωνυμία «Πλωτό Μουσείο Νεράιδα» που χρηματοδοτείται αποκλειστικά από το Κοινωφελές Ιδρυμα Ιωάννη Σ. Λάτση. «Δεν υπάρχει ούτε θα διεκδικηθεί κανενός είδους χρηματοδότηση από το Δημόσιο», υπογράμμισε χθες, κατά την ξενάγηση στους χώρους του, ο Δ. Αφεντούλης, γραμματέας του Εκτελεστικού Συμβουλίου του Κοινωφελούς Ιδρύματος Ιωάννη Σ. Λάτση, ενώ οι επισκέψεις θα γίνονται με ελεύθερη είσοδο (αγκυροβολημένο η χωρητικότητά του αγγίζει τα 50 άτομα, εν πλω τα περίπου τα 20), ενώ παρέχει τη δυνατότητα διοργάνωσης συνεδρίων, ομιλιών και εκπαιδευτικών δράσεων.
 Εκθεσιακός διάδρομος του «Νεράιδα» (φωτό Σ. Μαυρομμάτης)

Ομιλος Λάτση
*Η ιστορία μιας επιχειρηματικής διαδρομής*
Με αφορμή το «Νεράιδα» το Κοινωφελές Ιδρυμα Ιωάννη Σ. Λάτση προχώρησε στην έκδοση «Νεράιδα - Επιχειρηματική ιστορία», όπου εξιστορείται η επιχειρηματική πορεία του Ομίλου Λάτση, εντάσσοντάς τη στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο πολιτικών, οικονομικών και κοινωνικών εξελίξεων στην Ελλάδα και στον κόσμο, από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του 1990.
*Χαρτογράφηση*
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο, το βιβλίο επιζητεί να χαρτογραφήσει την επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα ενός από τους πλέον καινοτόμους Ελληνες επιχειρηματίες, που έδρασε εντός και εκτός συνόρων. Η βασική αρχή πίσω από τη συγγραφή του τόμου ήταν να αναδυθεί η εξέλιξη της επιχειρηματικής δραστηριότητας του Γιάννη Λάτση και του Ομίλου Λάτση απαλλαγμένη μεν από τα βαρίδια της μυθοπλασίας που να αποκαλύπτει, ωστόσο, τις πραγματικές διαστάσεις μια διαδρομής άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένης με τη σύγχρονη Ιστορία του τόπου.
ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ ΚΑΡΑΛΗ
ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Aς δούμε και την όμορφη αφίσα με το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα των προσεγγίσεων στα νησιά! Ο Σαρωνικός φοράει τα καλά του για να υποδεχτεί το καλλίγραμμο αυτό σκαρί μετά από τόσα χρόνια!!!
neraida.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας το δούμε μετά από πολλά χρόνια να έχει δέσει ξανά στις Σπέτσες 
1236887_485677244862158_1960851976_n.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και άλλη μια στην ίδια θέση στις Σπέτσες.
537005_602347986482090_105943965_n.jpgΠηγή
 Στις Σπέτσες πολλοί θυμηθηκαν τα νιατα τους μαι και το εξωτερικό έιναι οπως όταν ταξίδευε στη γραμμή μεχρι και στα ξύλινα παγκάκια στο κατάστρωμα αλλά και νεότεροι είδαν εικόνες που μονο σε ελληνικες ταινιες ειχαν δει να ζωντανευουν. Επίσης πολλοί ναυτικοί που ταξίδεψαν με τα βαπόρια του Λάτση είδαν φωτογραφίες και μοντελα από τα καράβια αυτά στον εκθεσιακό χώρο.
Το ταξίδι συνεχίζεται στην Ερμιόνη από σήμερα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Laurana σημαιοστολισμένο την ημέρα της καθέλκυσής του στο Fiume το 1939. Από το Ναυτικό και Ιστορικό Μουσείο της Κροατίας στην Ριγιέκα.

Laurana_launch.jpg

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://wwwhydramysoul.blogspot.gr/se...max-results=50

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα του NewsBest.gr

Neraida_3.jpgNeraida_1.jpgNeraida_2.jpg

http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...pse-stin-udra/
  Κατηγορία: Ελλάδα | Συντάκτης: Anon | Ημερομηνία: 2013-09-25 18:20:12 | Πηγή: News Beast

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ας δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες που δημοσιεύτηκαν στη μηνιαία εφημερίδα Saronic Magazine. Πραγματικά σπάνιο υλικό με πρωταγωνιστές το Γιάννη Λάτση, τον Σπύρο Αλεξίου, τη Σοφία Λόρεν, ο Άλαν Λαντ, ο Κίφτον Γουέμπ και άλλοι. Επίσης στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αναφέρεται και μία περεταίρω λεπτομέρεια όσον αφορά την απόφαση για την τελική ονοματοδοσία του πλοίου, όπως έχουν αναφέρει και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη στο παρελθόν. Στην ψηφοφορία τις περισσότερες ψήφους έλαβε το όνομα Έλλη, όμως επικράτησε τελικά το όνομα Νεράιδα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ως τιμή στον Νικόλαο Πλαστήρα. Η τελετή έγινε στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας απ' τον ίδιο τον Νικόλα Πλαστήρα.
neraida.jpg neraida_1.jpg neraida_2.jpg neraida_3.jpg neraida_4.jpg

----------


## cpt.pax

Ιστορικό πλοίο με πολύ άξιους νάυτες που πέρασαν από τους μπουλμέδες του!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Κάποιες νυκτερινές της ανακαινισμένης ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑΣ από την ιστοσελίδα της Ύδρας Πολιτείας


Neraida-2.jpgNeraida-3.jpgNeraida-1.jpgNeraida-4.jpg

http://hydraspoliteia.blogspot.gr/20...post_6144.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το πανεμορφο Νεραιδα σημερα στο λιμανι της Αιγινας, ο θρυλος του Αργοσαρωνικου ζωντανευει το παρελθον και ξυπνα παρα πολλες αναμνησεις!!! Ευχομαι τ'ομορφο σκαρι να το δουμε και παλι συντομα ωστε οσοι απο εμας δεν μπορεσαμε να μας δοθει η ευκαιρια να το επισκεφθουμε!!! 

_P9290298.JPGP9290306.JPGP9290310.JPGP9290321.JPGP9290303.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο απο ενα πλοιο θρυλο!

----------


## Ilias 92

Τι ώρα έφυγε χτες από Αίγινα??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι γνωστό αν εντός του πλοίου υπάρχει πωλητήριο με αναμνηστικά κι άλλα αντικείμενα; Επίσης, γιατί δεν επιτρέπουν στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου τη φωτογράφηση;

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα του περιοδικού "Βιομηχανική Επιθεώρησης", το 1946 οι επιβάτες που διακινήθηκαν με τα πλοία στη γραμμή του Σαρωνικού ήταν μόλις 15.000, ενώ το 1958 αυξήθηκαν σε 646.000. Φυσικά αυτό αποδεικνύει ότι η δρομολόγηση του Νεράιδα συνέβαλε τα μέγιστα σ' αυτή την αύξηση, καθώς έφερε άλλον αέρα στο Σαρωνικό, όμως τα χαμηλά νούμερα του '46 είναι απολύτως δικαιολογημένα, καθώς η Ελλάδα βρισκόταν λίγο μετά το Β' Π.Π. και μέσα στη δίνη του εμφυλίου πολέμου.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ακριβώς Νεκτάριε το ίδιο σκεφτήκαμε, η αύξηση σε επιβάτες δεν οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στο πλοιο (όντως μεγάλη συμβολή) , αλλά και στην ανάκαμψη της χώρας μετά τον πόλεμο.
Τώρα το καραβάκι που βρίσκεται??
Επίσης απαγορεύονται τα τακούνια και μάλλον μοιράζουν αυτά τα ειδικά σοσονάκια σαν το Ηρώδειο.

----------


## Takerman

neraida.jpg
Κρουαζιέρα του Τούρκου πρωθυπουργού Μεντερές, από την επίσκεψή του την δεκαετία του 60.


Πηγή: Τα Νέα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Τo πανεμορφο Νεραιδα  σε μια πρυμνια ποζα  στο λιμανι της Αιγινας  29-9-2013

_P9290319.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> neraida.jpg
> Κρουαζιέρα του Τούρκου πρωθυπουργού Μεντερές, από την επίσκεψή του την δεκαετία του 60.
> 
> 
> Πηγή: Τα Νέα.


 To 1961 τον κρεμάσανε...το 1952 είχε έλθει,ήταν τότε που τα είχαμε καλά με την Τουρκία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Νεραιδα* στην Καθημερινη της 24ης Αυγουστου 1954

19540824 Neraida KA0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νεραιδα* στην εισοδο του λιμενος της Υδρας.
Νεραιδα.jpg

Μουσειο Μπενακη, φωτογραφια Περικλη Παπαχατζιδακη, 1950.
http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus:  Αναζητηση¨Υδρα"

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το *Νεραιδα* στην εισοδο του λιμενος της Υδρας.
> Νεραιδα.jpg
> 
> Μουσειο Μπενακη, φωτογραφια Περικλη Παπαχατζιδακη, 1950.
> http://www.benaki.gr/eMP-Collection/eMuseumPlus: Αναζητηση¨Υδρα"


Η φωτογραφία είναι πριν κατασκευαστεί η προβλήτα στο δεξιό μέρος της φωτογραφίας, τότε που η αποβίβαση/επιβίβαση γινόταν με λάντζες.

----------


## Ellinis

Στο ετήσιο τεύχος του περιοδικού Αργώ που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε, υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ ημιβυθισμένο μετά από μια πυρκαγιά, όπως αναφέρει. Με παρακίνησε να το ψάξω σχετικά και να δυο δημοσιεύματα από τις εφημερίδες της 28ης Νοεμβρίου 1953:

Image1.jpg neraida - elefteria.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mηπως μετα το συμβαν αυτο, αλλαξε τις μηχανες του?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mηπως μετα το συμβαν αυτο, αλλαξε τις μηχανες του?


Για κοιταξε εδω. Ποστο 57




> Οσοι εχουν διαβασει το παρα πανω αρθρο, θα διερωτωνται για ποια *Νεραιδα* και ποια εγκαινια μιλουσε ο Γιαννης Λατσης στις 24 Ιουνιου 1954....
> 
> Λοιπον, τον Φεβρουαριο 1954 το πλοιο απεσυρθη απο τον Αργοσαρωνικο και  οι παλιες του μηχανες FIAT αλλαχθηκαν μα καινουριες δηζελομηχανες MANN.   Ετσι λοιπον, το πλοιο παρουσιασθηκε σαν ολοκαινουριο τον Ιουνιο 1954!


attachment.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

*Πλωτό Μουσείο Νεράιδα - Προκήρυξη για εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες* Το  Πλωτό Μουσείο Νεράιδα (Νομικό Πρόσωπο Ιδιωτικού Δικαίου μη  κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα) που χρηματοδοτείται και διοικείται από το  Κοινωφελές Ίδρυμα Ιωάννη Σ. Λάτση, αναζητά εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες για τα  προγράμματα που θα υλοποιηθούν στο πλωτό μουσείο κατά το έτος 2014. *Περιγραφή Θέσης Εργασίας* Η  προκήρυξη αναφέρεται σε απασχόληση στην υποδοχή και τις ξεναγήσεις του  μουσείου και απευθύνεται σε αποφοίτους πανεπιστημίων και ΤΕΙ οι σπουδές  των οποίων σχετίζονται με την Ιστορία, τη Μουσειολογία, την Πολιτιστική  Διαχείριση ή την Επικοινωνία. *Προϋποθέσεις*  Οι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να πληρούν τις κάτωθι προϋποθέσεις:

 - Ηλικία έως 30 ετών. - Κάτοχοι τίτλου σπουδών Πανεπιστημίων ή ΤΕΙ της Ελλάδας ή του εξωτερικού. - Άριστη γνώση Ελληνικής και Αγγλικής γλώσσας (γραπτή και προφορική).  - Άριστη γνώση Η/Υ. *Υποβολή Αιτήσεων* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσουν ηλεκτρονικά την αίτηση που είναι διαθέσιμη *εδώ* και να την υποβάλουν το αργότερο έως την 23η Ιανουαρίου 2014 στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση neraida@latsis-foundation.org με την ένδειξη «Εξωτερικοί Συνεργάτες».

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πολλες σκηνες απο μεσα και απ' εξω απο το *Νεραιδα* απο ενα παλιο καλο και αγαπητο εργο του Ερρικου Θαλασσινου του 1960, _Το Ραντεβου της Κυριακης_. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qt58PLSvAo Με την Κακια Αναλυτη, τον Δημητρη Παπαμιχαηλ, την Μαρθα Βουρτση, τον Θαναση Μυλωνα, τον Θαναση Βεγγο, την Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου, τον Κωστα Ρηγοπουλο (κατοπιν συζυγο της Κακιας Αναλυτη με τον οποιον επαιξε το 1962 στο θεατρο με τρομακτικη επιτυχια το εργο Αγαπη μου ΟυαΟυα) και τον νεαροτατο Γιαννη Μαλλουχο. Παιζει ακομη ο Τιτος Βανδης πριν φυγει για την Αμερικη οπου εμφανισθηκε σε παρα πολλα κινηματογραφικα εργα. Το εργο διακρινεται και για το σεναριο του Ιακωβου Καμπανελλη αλλα και για την καταπληκτικη μουσικη του μεγαλου μας συνθετη Κωστα Καπνιση. Ο Καπνισης ηταν ο κατ' εξοχην συνθετης μουσικης για κινηματογραφικα εργα στην δεκαετια του 1960 και η μουσικη του ηταν πολυ επηρεασμενη απο την Σοβιετικη μουσικη της ιδιας εποχης (ηταν πασιγνωστος στην Μοσχα και ειχε κανει πολλα ταξιδια και τουρνε εκει με την Γιοβαννα). Μουσικη ονειρικη, κλασσικου τυπου, συνηθως με σολιστ (υπεραγαπουσε το πιανο) που θυμιζε και μεγαλα μεταπολεμικα Αγγλικα εργα.  Εδω παιζει η  Συμφωνικη Ορχηστρα του ΕΙΡ. Το τραγουδι "Καθε ονειρο" εγινε μεγαλη επιτυχια τοτε. Το τραγουδαει η Νανα Μουσχουρη.

Νεραιδα.jpgΝεραιδα2.jpgΝεραιδα3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This site was created by Doug Patterson http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/neraida/index.html   I do not believe it has been noted before. It contains the most incredible sequence of 149 images that present *Neraida* as she was abandoned in Eleusina, how she was transferred to Sebenic, Croatia, how she was reconstructed/revived, tried again around Sebenic, and finally how she returned back to Greece in 2010.

This is a truly exceptional site with wonderful photos, all copyrighted. The sequence of images has the original conditions of the abandoned ship, the design proposal, the metal works, the mock ups, the fabrication and interior outfitting, the magnificent final interior, the return to Greece.  

This is a very special collection that will be admired by all friends of the ship, by interior designers of modern yachts  and by all maritime historians. One appreciates the effort, time and especially the expenses covered by the Latsis family for the reconstruction of this wonderful ship.  As an extra gift to her admirers, Doug Patterson offers a 7:19 min video of *Neraida* http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/neraida/video/neraida.html on her reconstruction which will be viewed again and again.

Absolutely wonderful job, a work of love and a treasure of information for the true ship lovers.

NB: Doug Patterson (1952- ) is a British architect and designer who studied at the Royal College of Art. In 2006 he was commissioned to to do the refit interior design of *Neraida*, a project he completed from 2007 to 2010.

__________________________________________________  ______

Σ'αυτο το θεμα http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/neraida/index.html   που προσφερεται απο τον Αγγλο αρχιτεκτονα εσωτερικων χωρων Doug Patterson θα βρειτε την πιο απιθανη σειρα 149 φωτογραφιων απο την ανακατασκευη του πλοιου του Αργοσαρωνικου *Νεραιδα*. Περιλαμβανονται φωτογραφιες απο την Ελευσινα, την αρχικη κατασταση του πλοιου, την μεταφορα του στο Σεμπενικο της Κροατιας, την ανακατασκευη του στα εκει ναυπηγεια και την επιστροφη του στην Ελλαδα. Αναμεσα στις φωτογραφιες θαυμαζουμε την εσωτερικη του κατασκευη οπου βλεπουμε το εξαιρετο γουστου του Doug Patterson που εχει σχεδιασει ενα πλοιο/μουσειο υψηλης ποιοτητος που κραταει ωρισμενα απο τα χαρακτηριστικα του πλοιου. Οι φωτογραφιες αυτες αποτελουν μια συλλογη που θα την θαυμασουν οι φιλοι του πλοιου, οι σχεδιαστες μοντερνων κοττερων και ολοι οι ιστορικοι της ναυτιλιας.

Σαν ενα ακομη δωρο, μας προσφερεται και ενα καταπληκτικο βιντεο για την ανακατασκευη του πλοιου *Νεραιδα* http://www.dougpattersonartist.com/neraida/video/neraida.html 

Προκειται για μαι δουλεια υψηλης ποιοτητος, για ενα εργο αγαπης και για ενα θησαυρο για ολους του καραβολατρες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικο!!!
 Ευχαριστουμε Nicholas!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα εντυπωσιακο ευρημα με παρα πολλα στοιχεια!Ευχαριστουμε τον nicholas peppas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διθυραμβικα σχολια για το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ στην Τροιζηνια της 14ης Απριλιου 1950.

19500414 Neraida Troizhnia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νεραιδα* απο την ταινια το _Ραντεβου της Κυριακης_ (1960) το Ηλια Περγαντη με σκηνοθεσια Ερρικου Θαλασσινου και μουσικη το μοναδικου Κωστα Καπνιση. Πρωταγωνιστουν η Κακια Αναλυτη, ο Δημητηρς Παπαμιχαηλ, ο Θανασης Μυλωνας (που κερδιζει το κοριτσι απο ενα "κακο" Παπαμιχαηλ), η Δεσπω Διαμαντιδου και ο μοναδικος Τιτος Βανδης.

ΝΕ.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Να ενημερώσουμε τους φιλους του Nautilia.gr ,οτι μεχρι τον Ιουλιο ,αυτο το ιστορικο σκαρι θα ειναι στο Τροκαντερο,οπου θα εχει τον gangway ανοικτο για το κοινο !!! 



IMG_1655b.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω για περισσοτερες πληρωφοριες !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι πιο ωραίο απ' το να συνδυάζαμε την καθιερωμένη πριν το καλοκαίρι συνάντηση για καφεδάκι στο Φλοίσβο, με μία ταυτόχρονη επίσκεψη στο πλωτό αυτό μουσείο;;;!!! Τι λέτε;; Οι υπεύθυνοι του forum συμφωνούν;;;!!!  :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πολυ καλη ιδεα απο τον φιλο karavofanatikos!!!

Το πλοιο συμβολο του Αργοσαρωνικου ο ζωντανος θρυλος το πανεμορφο ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ μας περιμενει στο Τροκαντερο να το επισκεφθουμε και συναμα να το θαυμασουμε!!! 

   ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ενα στολιδι   στο Τροκαντερο 3-5-2014

_P5032010.jpgP5032012.jpgP5032013.jpgP5032030.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προ 15 ημερων δημοσιευτηκε στην εφημεριδα των ιταλοφωνων του (και των Ιταλων εκ του) Φιουμε της Ιστριας _La Voce del popolo_ ενα μικρο αλλα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο απο τον Ivo Vidotto για τα δυο πλοια *Laurana* και *Abbazia* που ναυπηγηθηκαν στο Φιουμε, την σημερινη Ριεκα της Κροατιας, to 1939. Το αρθρο ειναι γραμμενο με υπερηφανεια για τα ναυπηγεια της περιοχης και ο υποτιτλος ειναι _Una nave simbolo di queste terre e di questi mari._

Στην θεση http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&...65788261,d.b2U μπορειτε να βρειτε το πληρες κειμενο και φωτογραφιες.

Ας περασουμε εδω ωρισμενες απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες.

Εδω η καθελκυση του πλοιου *Laurana

L1.jpgL2.jpg


L6.jpg

*Απο το αρθρο αυτο διαβαζουμε λιγα παρα πανω για την περιοδο του πολεμου και τα πρωτα μεταπολεμικα χρονια οταν (1946-48) εκανε το δρομολογιο Συρακουσες-Λα Βαλεττα Μαλτας.
*
L4.jpg
*Ειναι ενδιαφερον οτι το ιδιο αρθρο προσδιοριζει τα λιμανια απο οπoυ ηταν δυο απο τις γνωστες φωτογραφιες της περιοδου, τον Ταραντα Ιταλιας και την Τριπολη Λιβυης.
*
L7.jpg


*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ταξιδευοντας στις πρωτες μερες του *Νεραιδα* στην Ελλαδα βρηκαμε ξανα μερικα δρομολογι πριν απο 61-64 χρονια που δειχνουν το πλοιο να κανει οχι μονο τα γνωστα ταξιδια του στον Σαρωννικο αλλα και μερικα αλλα....

Εδω στις 9 Ιουνιου 1950 (απο την _Καθημερινη_), στις 4 Ιανουαριου 1952 (απο τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα_) και στις 28 Αυγιυστου 1953 (απο την _Καθημερινη_), το *Νεραιδα* συνεχιζει το ταξιδι του για Κυπαρισσι, Γερακα και Μονεμβασια!

19500609 Neraida Effi Ka0hm.jpg19520104 Neraida E0nikos Khryx.jpg19530828 Neraida Kauhmerinh.jpg

Και εδω απο το _ΒΗΜΑ_ της 27ης Ιουλιου 1950 και της 10ης Αυγουστου 1950, το *Νεραιδα* πηγαινει μεχρι το Ναυπλιον! Πραγματικος *Αργο*σαρωνικος.

19500727 Neraida Effie Hydra BHMA.jpg19500810 Effie Hydra Neraida BHMA.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σειρα φωτογραφιων απο Κροατικη ιστοσελιδα www.crionfo.net με παρακινησε να τις προσεξω καλα να δω οτι το πλοιο ειναι το αδελφο πλοιο *Abbazia* στο Φιουμε στις 11 Απριλιου 1941. Τοτε το *Laurana*  ηταν πια νοσοκομειακο. Αυτος που τις ανεβασε αναφερει οτι η τριτη ειναι το *Laurana*. Δεn νομιζω.

1.jpg

[ https://www.google.hr/search?q=%22La...%3B2027%3B1466 ]

----------


## Leonardos.B

Και νά το , στην Αίγινα.Αχχχ περνάνε τα χρόνια (λες και ήταν χθές).ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ  Λ.jpg1267832_365178236945425_86626828_o.jpgAIGINA - NERAIDA - Αντίγραφο.jpg
Σημ. Στην πρώτη φωτόγρ.,δένει στην νέα (τότε)προβλήτα , ενώ στίς αλλες δύο στην παλαιά προβλήτα με πρυμνοδέτηση,μιας και η μια μπάντα της προβλήτας ήταν "ρεζερβέ"για να πιάνει το ΧΑΡΑ.
   Φωτογραφίες του Γρ.Συριώτη + ,καραβολάτρη φωτογράφου,γνωστού με το παρατσούκλη (ως συνήθως στα νησιά με τα παρατσούκλια),ο "παπόρης".

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> γνωστού με το παρατσούκλη (ως συνήθως στα νησιά με τα παρατσούκλια),ο "παπόρης".


 Aγαπητέ Λεονάρδε,αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο στις μικρές κοινωνίες είτε είναι χωριά,είτε είναι νησάκια όπου εάν ζητήσεις κάποιον με το ονοματεπώνυμο ή θα είναι άγνωστος διότι δεν έχουν συνηθίσει να το χρησιμοοποιούν ή υπάρχουν πολλοί με το ίδιο λόγω συγγένειας. :Fat:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια σειρα φωτογραφιων απο Κροατικη ιστοσελιδα www.crionfo.net με παρακινησε να τις προσεξω καλα να δω οτι το πλοιο ειναι το αδελφο πλοιο *Abbazia* στο Φιουμε στις 11 Απριλιου 1941. Τοτε το *Laurana*  ηταν πια νοσοκομειακο. Αυτος που τις ανεβασε αναφερει οτι η τριτη ειναι το *Laurana*. Δεn νομιζω.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155061
> 
> [ https://www.google.hr/search?q=%22La...%3B2027%3B1466 ]


Νικόλα, όπως γράφω στην ιστορία του καραβιού, το Laurana σε αντίθεση με το Abbazia όταν κυρήχθηκε ο πόλεμος επιτάχθηκε αμέσως από το πολεμικό ναυτικό της Ιταλίας, ενώ το Abbazia συνέχισε να εξυπηρετεί τα λιμάνια της ανατολικής Ιταλίας στην Ίστρια που σήμερα ανήκουν στην Κροατία. Συνεπώς, η κροατική ιστοσελίδα έχει λάθος ως προς το Laurana.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και νά το , στην Αίγινα.Αχχχ περνάνε τα χρόνια (λες και ήταν χθές).ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ  Λ.jpg1267832_365178236945425_86626828_o.jpgAIGINA - NERAIDA - Αντίγραφο.jpg
> Σημ. Στην πρώτη φωτόγρ.,δένει στην νέα (τότε)προβλήτα , ενώ στίς αλλες δύο στην παλαιά προβλήτα με πρυμνοδέτηση,μιας και η μια μπάντα της προβλήτας ήταν "ρεζερβέ"για να πιάνει το ΧΑΡΑ.
>    Φωτογραφίες του Γρ.Συριώτη + ,καραβολάτρη φωτογράφου,γνωστού με το παρατσούκλη (ως συνήθως στα νησιά με τα παρατσούκλια),ο "παπόρης".


_Πανεμορφα τα ευρηματα!!! μας ταξιδευουν στο παρελθον και μας γεμιζουν αναμνησεις!!!
Φιλε Leonardos. B ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Πανεμορφα τα ευρηματα!!! μας ταξιδευουν στο παρελθον και μας γεμιζουν αναμνησεις!!!
> Φιλε Leonardos. B ευχαριστουμε!!!_


 Βλέποντας τις φωτογραφίες Γιώργο θυμήθηκα πως ήταν να ταξιδεύεις με το καράβι χαζεύοντας την θάλασσα από την περατζάδα με το σπρέϋ της θάλασσας να σου έρχεται στο πρόσωπο όταν είχε θάλασσα και δεν είχαν καλύψει τα ανοίγματα με τα καραβόπανα. Όπως και το μεγάλο μπαλκόνι στο πάνω κατάστρωμα της Α΄ θέσης. Τι εποχές και αυτές...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπισκέφθηκα πρόσφατα το καραβάκι.Εννοείται καλοσυντηρημένο κ πεντακάθαρο αφού εδώ πρόκειται γιά ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία κ όχι δημόσιο όπου ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει.Ενδιαφέρουσες οι προβολές γιά την ιστορία του πλοίου στον χώρο προς τα πλώρα αλλά κ ο χώρος πρύμα με την ιστορία του Λάτση.Δυστυχώς η γέφυρα δεν ήταν προσβάσιμη.
Εξωτερικά η εμφάνιση του πλοίου έχει αλλοιωθεί τόσο που το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ του σήμερα εμένα δεν με "τραβάει".
Κύρια χαρακτηριστικά η προστατευτική λαμαρίνα στα όκκια κ το δεύτερο άλμπουρο με τους φανούς ακυβερνησίας κλπ  Όμως τουλάχιστον έστω κ έτσι,ένα από τα ιστορικά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού έχει διασωθεί.

ΥΓ: Στο βίντεο που προβάλλεται γιά την ανακατασκευή του πλοίου επιμελώς αποκρύπτεται ότι επέστρεψε στην Eλλάδα ως ΝΕRAIDA I κ με σημαία Παναμά.

----------


## despo

> Eπισκέφθηκα πρόσφατα το καραβάκι.Εννοείται καλοσυντηρημένο κ πεντακάθαρο αφού εδώ πρόκειται γιά ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία κ όχι δημόσιο όπου ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει.Ενδιαφέρουσες οι προβολές γιά την ιστορία του πλοίου στον χώρο προς τα πλώρα αλλά κ ο χώρος πρύμα με την ιστορία του Λάτση.Δυστυχώς η γέφυρα δεν ήταν προσβάσιμη.
> Εξωτερικά η εμφάνιση του πλοίου έχει αλλοιωθεί τόσο που το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ του σήμερα εμένα δεν με "τραβάει".
> Κύρια χαρακτηριστικά η προστατευτική λαμαρίνα στα όκκια κ το δεύτερο άλμπουρο με τους φανούς ακυβερνησίας κλπ  Όμως τουλάχιστον έστω κ έτσι,ένα από τα ιστορικά πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού έχει διασωθεί.
> 
> ΥΓ: Στο βίντεο που προβάλλεται γιά την ανακατασκευή του πλοίου επιμελώς αποκρύπτεται ότι επέστρεψε στην Eλλάδα ως ΝΕRAIDA I κ με σημαία Παναμά.


Και εγω είχα περάσει πριν λίγες μέρες απο εκεί. Δεν μπήκα μέσα λόγω έλλειψης αφ'ενός μεν χρόνου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι ενθουσιάστηκα απο όλο σκηνικό δηλαδή την όλη υποδοχή, πως πρεπει να μπείς στο καράβι, ύπαρξη αλλοδαπού προσωπικού (Φιλιππίνοι αν δεν κάνω λάθος :Single Eye: ) κλπ.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει μεγάλο μειονέκτημα η μη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στη γέφυρα, οσο δε για την καθαριότητα λογικό είναι αφου το πλοίο δεν κάνει δρομολόγια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και εγω είχα περάσει πριν λίγες μέρες απο εκεί. Δεν μπήκα μέσα λόγω έλλειψης αφ'ενός μεν χρόνου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πώ οτι ενθουσιάστηκα απο όλο σκηνικό δηλαδή την όλη υποδοχή, πως πρεπει να μπείς στο καράβι, ύπαρξη αλλοδαπού προσωπικού (Φιλιππίνοι αν δεν κάνω λάθος) κλπ.
> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει μεγάλο μειονέκτημα η μη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στη γέφυρα, οσο δε για την καθαριότητα λογικό είναι αφου το πλοίο δεν κάνει δρομολόγια.


H υποδοχή περιλαμβάνει να σου πουν την ιστορία του πλοίου που γιά εμάς είναι περιττό κ σου δίνουν να φορέσεις στα παπούτσια ποδονόρια (σακκούλες με λάστιχο γύρω γύρω) γι' αυτό κ το δάπεδο είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση. Λείπει η τσαπατσουλιά που συναντά κανείς εκεί όπου υπάρχει δημόσιο.Αρνητικό είναι ότι από το εσωτερικό τίποτα δεν θυμίζει το παρελθόν. Θα μπορούσαν κάτι να αφήσουν. Το ερώτημα είναι ήθελαν να αναπαλαιώσουν το πλοίο ή να το κάνουν κόττερο; Μάλλον το δεύτερο. Επίσης δεν μου άρεσε που απαγορεύονται οι φωτό.
Κάποιοι Έλληνες κ Ελληνίδες υποθέτω ότι είναι προσωπικό ξηράς ενώ οι Φιλιππινέζοι σίγουρα είναι από το πλήρωμα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οσοι εχουν επισκεπτει mega yacht ξερουν οτι υπαρχουν αυστηροι κανονισμοι καθαριοτητας και συντηρησης, ετσι προφανως αντιμετωπιζουν και το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eπισκεψη σημερα στο ιστοπικο ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ.Μονο καλα λογια για το τροπο παρουσιασης και της καταστασης σαν καινουργιο του 76χρονου σκαριου.Ειναι ορατα τα πολλα νεα κοματια χαλυβα που μπηκαν αφου τα παλαια ειναι με καρφια, προφανως για να κρατησουν τν ποσταλισιο χαρακτηρα δεν στοκαρισαν το σκαρι σαν τα μεγα γιωτ εποχης οπως τοMARALA του 1931 π.χ

DSCN1242.jpgDSCN1219.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφο το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ οπως και οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισες φιλε BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Νεραιδα* απο την ταινια του Ορεστη Λασκου "Τυφλα να χει ο Μαρλον Μπραντο" με τον Θαναση Βεγγο, τον Κωστα Κακαβα και την Ντινα Τριαντη. Οι περισσοτερες σκηνες στον Πορο και τον Γαλατα.

Νερ0.jpgΝερ1.jpgΝερ2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aυτό είναι το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ που ξέραμε :Tears Of Joy:  κ όχι το άλλο που είναι τώρα  στο Τροκαντερό :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic: .

----------


## Maiandros

Έκαναν που έκαναν τη δουλειά ας την έκαναν σωστά...,να διατηρούσαν την αρχική του μορφή...σαν playmobil το έκαναν..... :Apologetic:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βλέπω στην κουβέντα ένα πολύ παλιό φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα που είχε απασχολήσει τους αρχαίους φιλοσόφους. Λένε ότι οι Αθηναίοι διατηρούσαν το πλοίο του Θησεά που με αυτό πήγε στην Κρήτη, αλλά κάθε φορά που σάπιζε κάποιο ξύλο στο πλοίο  το άλλαζαν με καινούριο. Το φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα είναι αν έχουν αλλάξει όλα τα ξύλα του αρχικού πλοίου με καινούρια, αν ήταν ακόμα το πλοίο του Θησέα ή κάποιο καινούριο πλοίο που του μοιάζει. Για περισσότερα γκουγκλίστε για το παράδοξο του πλοίου του Θησέα.

Όπως μου είπε άνθρωπος που ταξίδευε με αυτό τη δεκαετία του 1960 το κατάστρωμα είναι ακριβώς όπως την εποχή που έκανε ταξίδια (με τα παγκάκια γύρω γύρω). Και αλλού όπου ήταν δυνατό διατηρήθηκε εξωτερικά η μορφή όπως οι καρφωτες λαμαρίνες όπως είδαμε πριν:



> Eπισκεψη σημερα στο ιστοπικο ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ.Μονο καλα  λογια για το τροπο παρουσιασης και της καταστασης σαν καινουργιο του  76χρονου σκαριου.Ειναι ορατα τα πολλα νεα κοματια χαλυβα που μπηκαν αφου  τα παλαια ειναι με καρφια, προφανως για να κρατησουν τν ποσταλισιο  χαρακτηρα δεν στοκαρισαν το σκαρι σαν τα μεγα γιωτ εποχης οπως τοMARALA  του 1931 π.χ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155664Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155663


 Αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου αφού χρειάζονταν οι προσθήκες για να μπορεί να ταξιδεύει καλά έγιναν. Έτσι χρειάζεται σύγχρονος εξοπλισμός στη γέφυρα (δεν έχει πια τίποτα ενδιαφέρον αφού ειναι μια σύγχρονη γέφυρα), ένα άλμπουρο για να είναι οι αποστάσεις των φανών σύμφωνες με το ΔΚΑΣ του 1972 (η Ελλάδα τον επικύρωσε το 1974, δεν ισχυε όταν μετασκευάστηκε το 1971 και εκλεισαν οι περατζαδες στις μπάντες), νέες μηχανές, προστασία στα όκια για να μην κάνουν ζημιές οι άγκυρες, ραντάρ (που δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό το 1960) κ.λπ.Τα πλοία από τον ορισμό τους (σύμφωνα με το ναυτικό δίκαιο) ειναι προορισμένα να ταξιδεύουν, έτσι η Νεράιδα παραμένει πλοίο και όχι στατικό έκθεμα. Τα παλιά όργανα της γέφυρας και η παλιά τιμονιέρα είναι στον εκθεσιακό χώρο (δεξιά και αριστερά απ΄το δεξιό μπαρκαρίζο).

Στην έκθεση βλέπουμε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίο από το 1956 ανοιγμένο στις παρακάτω σελίδες.
2666_62b_bridge-log-Neraida-1956_1957-inside-pages.jpgΠηγή
Στο ημερολόγιο επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που μου είχε πριν καιρό πει στις Σπέτσες ο γιος του καπετάνιου του βαπορίου τότε, του Ηλία Ποριώτη . Ότι με την αλλαγή των μηχανών από FIAT σε MAN το 1954, στη *μετασκευή* μετα την *πυρκαγία του 1953*, είχε αυξηθεί η ταχύτητά του και είχε  υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 16,5 κόμβους και μέγιστη 18 κόμβους. ¨Ετσι βλέπουμε στη δεξιά σελίδα να φέυγει από τον Πόρο στις 10:40 και να φτάνει στις Σπέτσες μέσω Ύδρας και Ερμιόνης στις 13:00 δηλαδή έκανε μια διαδρομή 36 ναυτικών μιλίων σε δύο ώρες και είκοσι λεπτά με πέντε λεπτά παραμονή στα λιμάνια (όπως φαίντεται και από τις εγγραφές στην αριστερή σελίδα του ημερολογίου) και με το χρονο που χρειάζοταν για το ρεμέτζο και το σαλπάρισμα βγάινει η ταχύτητα αυτή. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε και μια σελίδα του ημερολογίου με το απευθείας (Σπέτσες Ύδρα Πειραιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής που από ό,τι μου είπαν μετά το 1953 το έκανε σε τρεισήμισι ώρες δηλαδή μια ώρα παραπάνω από το χρόνο που κάνουν τα σημερινά ταχύπλοα. Ενώ πριν το 1953 το έκανε σε πάνω από πέντε ώρες όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενη σελίδα.



> Ταξιδευοντας στις πρωτες μερες του *Νεραιδα*  στην Ελλαδα βρηκαμε ξανα μερικα δρομολογι πριν απο 61-64 χρονια που  δειχνουν το πλοιο να κανει οχι μονο τα γνωστα ταξιδια του στον Σαρωννικο  αλλα και μερικα αλλα....
> Εδω στις 9 Ιουνιου 1950 (απο την _Καθημερινη_), στις 4 Ιανουαριου 1952 (απο τον _Εθνικο Κηρυκα_) και στις 28 Αυγιυστου 1953 (απο την _Καθημερινη_), το *Νεραιδα* συνεχιζει το ταξιδι του για Κυπαρισσι, Γερακα και Μονεμβασια!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155054

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Βλέπω στην κουβέντα ένα πολύ παλιό φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα που είχε απασχολήσει τους αρχαίους φιλοσόφους. Λένε ότι οι Αθηναίοι διατηρούσαν το πλοίο του Θησεά που με αυτό πήγε στην Κρήτη, αλλά κάθε φορά που σάπιζε κάποιο ξύλο στο πλοίο  το άλλαζαν με καινούριο. Το φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα είναι αν έχουν αλλάξει όλα τα ξύλα του αρχικού πλοίου με καινούρια, αν ήταν ακόμα το πλοίο του Θησέα ή κάποιο καινούριο πλοίο που του μοιάζει. Για περισσότερα γκουγκλίστε για το παράδοξο του πλοίου του Θησέα.
> 
> Όπως μου είπε άνθρωπος που ταξίδευε με αυτό τη δεκαετία του 1960 το κατάστρωμα είναι ακριβώς όπως την εποχή που έκανε ταξίδια (με τα παγκάκια γύρω γύρω). Και αλλού όπου ήταν δυνατό διατηρήθηκε εξωτερικά η μορφή όπως οι καρφωτες λαμαρίνες όπως είδαμε πριν:
> 
> 
>  Αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου αφού χρειάζονταν οι προσθήκες για να μπορεί να ταξιδεύει καλά έγιναν. Έτσι χρειάζεται σύγχρονος εξοπλισμός στη γέφυρα (δεν έχει πια τίποτα ενδιαφέρον αφού ειναι μια σύγχρονη γέφυρα), ένα άλμπουρο για να είναι οι αποστάσεις των φανών σύμφωνες με το ΔΚΑΣ του 1972 (η Ελλάδα τον επικύρωσε το 1974, δεν ισχυε όταν μετασκευάστηκε το 1971 και εκλεισαν οι περατζαδες στις μπάντες), νέες μηχανές, προστασία στα όκια για να μην κάνουν ζημιές οι άγκυρες, ραντάρ (που δεν ήταν υποχρεωτικό το 1960) κ.λπ.Τα πλοία από τον ορισμό τους (σύμφωνα με το ναυτικό δίκαιο) ειναι προορισμένα να ταξιδεύουν, έτσι η Νεράιδα παραμένει πλοίο και όχι στατικό έκθεμα. Τα παλιά όργανα της γέφυρας και η παλιά τιμονιέρα είναι στον εκθεσιακό χώρο (δεξιά και αριστερά απ΄το δεξιό μπαρκαρίζο).
> 
> Στην έκθεση βλέπουμε το ημερολόγιο του πλοίο από το 1956 ανοιγμένο στις παρακάτω σελίδες.
> 2666_62b_bridge-log-Neraida-1956_1957-inside-pages.jpgΠηγή
> Στο ημερολόγιο επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που μου είχε πριν καιρό πει στις Σπέτσες ο γιος του καπετάνιου του βαπορίου τότε, του Ηλία Ποριώτη . Ότι με την αλλαγή των μηχανών από FIAT σε MAN το 1954, στη *μετασκευή* μετα την *πυρκαγία του 1953*, είχε αυξηθεί η ταχύτητά του και είχε  υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 16,5 κόμβους και μέγιστη 18 κόμβους. ¨Ετσι βλέπουμε στη δεξιά σελίδα να φέυγει από τον Πόρο στις 10:40 και να φτάνει στις Σπέτσες μέσω Ύδρας και Ερμιόνης στις 13:00 δηλαδή έκανε μια διαδρομή 36 ναυτικών μιλίων σε δύο ώρες και είκοσι λεπτά με πέντε λεπτά παραμονή στα λιμάνια (όπως φαίντεται και από τις εγγραφές στην αριστερή σελίδα του ημερολογίου) και με το χρονο που χρειάζοταν για το ρεμέτζο και το σαλπάρισμα βγάινει η ταχύτητα αυτή. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε και μια σελίδα του ημερολογίου με το απευθείας (Σπέτσες Ύδρα Πειραιά αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής που από ό,τι μου είπαν μετά το 1953 το έκανε σε τρεισήμισι ώρες δηλαδή μια ώρα παραπάνω από το χρόνο που κάνουν τα σημερινά ταχύπλοα. Ενώ πριν το 1953 το έκανε σε πάνω από πέντε ώρες όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενη σελίδα.


 Επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του και εγώ πολλές φορές από την δεκαετία του 60 έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι όντως οι πάγκοι είναι ίδιοι, άλλαξαν όμως μορφή, μεταξύ άλλων, τα παραπέτα στον στεγασμένο χώρο μπροστά από το ανοικτό κατάστρωμα και μειώθηκε ο αριθμός των πλευρικών παραθύρων του πάνω πλωριού σαλονιού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS QAM στο εσωτερικό δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα. Στην αίθουσα προβολής,εσύ που έχεις ταξιδέψει,δεν θα μπορούσε κάτι να έχει μείνει/αποκατασταθεί χωρίς να εμποδίζει την παρακολούθηση του βίντεο;
Μήπως οι μπίγες δεν θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν στην πλώρη;
Οι άνθρωποι δεν έκαναν αναπαλαίωση όπως θα θέλαμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM στο εσωτερικό δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα. Στην αίθουσα προβολής,εσύ που έχεις ταξιδέψει,δεν θα μπορούσε κάτι να έχει μείνει/αποκατασταθεί χωρίς να εμποδίζει την παρακολούθηση του βίντεο;
> Μήπως οι μπίγες δεν θα μπορούσαν να υπάρχουν στην πλώρη;
> Οι άνθρωποι δεν έκαναν αναπαλαίωση όπως θα θέλαμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς.


Αυτό πες το πάλι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Όταν έμαθα το 2006 ότι το καράβι θα αποκατασταθεί φαντάστηκα ότι θα αποκτούσε και πάλι την αρχική του μορφή με τις ανοικτές περατζάδες και τους μουσαμάδες, αλλά όταν είδα τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες μετά την ανακαίνιση απογοητεύτηκα. Καλύτερη μεν μετασκευή σε θαλαμηγό από αυτή του κονταδελφού Seagull ΙΙ πρώην Vladimir Nazor, αλλά μακρυά από αυτό που φανταζόμουν. Ακριβώς επειδή έχω εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του όπως ήταν την δεκαετία 60 είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα απογοητευόμουν αν πήγαινα επίσκεψη να το ξαναδώ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στην αρχική μορφή ήταν τελειως ανοιχτε΄ς οι περατζαδες στις πάντες όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία σαν πλοίο διάσωσης.
3.-rescue-ship-c-1941.jpgΠηγή
Από το εσωτερικό δεν ειχε μέινει τίποτα όπως φάινεται στην αρχή του βίντεο που προβάλεται, προφανώς έιχαν ξηλωθέι όλα όταν έγινε πλωτό γραφέιο στη Τζέντα. Εκει που ειναι η αίθουσα προβολών ήταν η τραπέζαρία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφορες σκηνς απο το *Νεραιδα* στην Υδρα απο το εργο "Κρίμα το μπόι σου" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsnRFGAo8H4 του 1970 με τους Λάμπρο Κωνσταντάρα, Μάρω Κοντού, Ανδρέα Μπάρκουλη, Δήμο Σταρένιο, ¶γγελο Μαυρόπουλο κλπ.

Neraida.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτό πες το πάλι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Όταν έμαθα το 2006 ότι το καράβι θα αποκατασταθεί φαντάστηκα ότι θα αποκτούσε και πάλι την αρχική του μορφή με τις ανοικτές περατζάδες και τους μουσαμάδες, αλλά όταν είδα τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες μετά την ανακαίνιση απογοητεύτηκα


 Τουλάχιστον ας έμενε εξωτερικά όπως ήταν στα τελευταία ως επιβατηγό. Το βίντεο που ανέβασε ο Παναγιώτης κ δείχνει όλα ξηλωμένα στο εσωτερικό το είδα κ εγώ μέσα στο καράβι.
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει μερική αναπαλαίωση/αποκατάσταση η οποία να εξυπηρετεί κ το μουσειακό χαρακτήρα του πλοίου.
Γιά να μη μακρηγορούμε,άλλο θέλαμε εμείς οι καραβολάτρες κ άλλο η εταιρεία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημασια εχει βασικα οτι διεσωθει το βαπορακι και ειναι και παλι  ενα μπιμπελο στις θαλασσες.Τωρα και το THOMAS II πρωην Αχιλλευς ηταν καπως με το εκκλησακι και το ελικοδρομιο αλλα εν ετη 1995 που ξαναβγηκε οποσδηποτε παρολες τις μετασκευες ειχε τον αερα του παλιου και αυτο μετραγε

----------


## Apostolos

Στο 3,40 πλάνα του πλοίου!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Διαφορες σκηνς απο το *Νεραιδα* στην Υδρα απο το εργο "Κρίμα το μπόι σου" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsnRFGAo8H4 του 1970 με τους Λάμπρο Κωνσταντάρα, Μάρω Κοντού, Ανδρέα Μπάρκουλη, Δήμο Σταρένιο, ¶γγελο Μαυρόπουλο κλπ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 155979


 Για να επανέλθουμε στην ταινία "Κρίμα το μπόϊ σου" που την έδειξε προχτές κάποιο κανάλι, τα πλάνα δείχνουν το Καμέλια όπως και την πλώρη του να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ύδρας και στην συνέχεια το δείχνουν δεμένο στο λιμάνι (αριστερά του διακρίνεται το Μαρίνα πρυμοδετημένο). Δύο δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα βλέπουμε το Νεράϊδα δεμένο αντί του Καμέλια-ακριβώς αυτό που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία του Νικόλα. Αθάνατοι έλληνες σκηνοθέτες...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πόσο καιρό έχετε να το δείτε εν πλω!!!!!!!! Εγώ είχα πολλά χρόνια και σήμερα μέσα στη βενζίνα Παλούκια - Πέραμα όταν το είδα να έρχεται έτριβα τα μάτια μου. Μάλιστα πήγα στον καπετάνιο και τον ρώτησα.....αν όντως είναι αυτό. Μου απάντησε.... δεν ξέρω και θα περιμένω να περάσει, αλλά εγώ ήδη είχα βγάλει τη μηχανή και ξεκίναγα να το φωτογραφίζω. 12 φωτο υπέροχες απ' όλες τις μπάντες από το όμορφο σκαρί, που θα τις δούμε σιγά-σιγά. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 03 22-07-2014.jpg
Νεράιδα εν πλω σήμερα 22/07/2014 στις 10.40 π.μ  στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας από το Τροκαντερό που ξεκίνησε για Ελευσίνα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκλεκτη και σπανια ειναι η φωτο σου φιλε Παντελη !Περιμενουμε και την συνεχεια!

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Και για όσους γκρινιάζουν για την ανακατασκευή, ορίστε το αυθεντικό ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ όπως το γνωρίσαμε!

DSC_0726.jpgDSC_0721.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Και για όσους γκρινιάζουν για την ανακατασκευή, ορίστε το αυθεντικό ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ όπως το γνωρίσαμε!
> 
> DSC_0726.jpgDSC_0721.jpg


Καταπληκτικό!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτό που με παραξένευε στο πλοίο, είναι το ότι σε παλιές φωτό και καρτ ποστάλ, αλλά και στα παρακάτω screenshot από το φιλμάκι που μας παρουσίασε ο Απόστολος,

screenshot 4.jpg___screenshot 3.jpg

το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα χρόνια (δεκαετία '60-'70) έδινε μία εικόνα (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) "τσαντίρ-μαχαλά". Τεντόπανα σε διάφορα σημεία του πλοίου να ανεμίζουν στον αέρα, τα οποία φαίνονταν σαν να είχαν πρόχειρα απλωθεί εδώ κι εκεί χωρίς κάποιο σχεδιασμό εγκατάστασης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αυτό που με παραξένευε στο πλοίο, είναι το ότι σε παλιές φωτό και καρτ ποστάλ, αλλά και στα παρακάτω screenshot από το φιλμάκι που μας παρουσίασε ο Απόστολος,
> 
> screenshot 4.jpg___screenshot 3.jpg
> 
> το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ τουλάχιστον εκείνα τα χρόνια (δεκαετία '60-'70) έδινε μία εικόνα (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση) "τσαντίρ-μαχαλά". Τεντόπανα σε διάφορα σημεία του πλοίου να ανεμίζουν στον αέρα, τα οποία φαίνονταν σαν να είχαν πρόχειρα απλωθεί εδώ κι εκεί χωρίς κάποιο σχεδιασμό εγκατάστασης.


Μην σου κάνει εντύπωση αγαπητέ Espresso Venezia, πολλά καράβια της εποχής, όπως και το Καμέλια του Σαρωνικού, αλλά και στο Αιγαίο (π.χ. Δέσποινα. τα τέσσερα ιταλικα, και πολλά άλλα) είχαν ανοικτές περατζάδες (αλουέδες-μπαρκαρίζο για τους καραβολάτρες) που όταν χόντραινε το κύμα κατεβάζανε τους μουσαμάδες για προστασία από το σπρέι κόβοντας την θέα προς την θάλασσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση αγαπητέ φίλε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήταν πρακτική παλιότερα να βάζουν μουσαμάδες.Τουλάχιστον στα τετράδυμα που θυμάμαι,ήταν καλαίσθητοι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πέρασμα του από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 05 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το πέρασμα του από τη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας. Για όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 05 22-07-2014.jpg


  Τώρα ποιος θα αμφισβητήσει ότι ο Παντελής είναι ένας και μοναδικός ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Στη δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας, παίρνοντας πορεία για Ελευσίνα. Για τον Αντώνη και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 09 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στη δίαυλο της Σαλαμίνας, παίρνοντας πορεία για Ελευσίνα. Για τον Αντώνη και όλους τους φίλους του.
> 
> ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 09 22-07-2014.jpg


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση αλλά πιστευω ότι μόνο ο Παντελής βγάζει τέτοιες <ζωντανές> λές και είσαι εκεί και το βλέπεις να φεύγει/περνάει μπροστά σου.
Να είσαι καλά Παντελή να μας παρουσιάζεις πάντα κάτι τέτοια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μιλαει ο φιλος παντελης με την θαλασσα τον φακο του και την Νεραιδα!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Νεράιδα αρόδο στο Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας με τις μικρές βάρκες να βρίσκονται σε ετοιμότητα για την αποβίβαση και την επιβίβαση ανθρώπων και αποσκευών!

DSCN4511.jpg

Η φωτογραφία είναι απ' το αρχείο του παλαιού δασκάλου του Κυπαρισσίου, Ιωάννη Ζαραβίνου, η οποία όμως ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μέσα απ' το νέο ημερολόγιο του Συλλόγου Εμπόρων & Ξενοδόχων Κυπαρισσίου για το 2015!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Νεράιδα αρόδο στο Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας με τις μικρές βάρκες να βρίσκονται σε ετοιμότητα για την αποβίβαση και την επιβίβαση ανθρώπων και αποσκευών!
> 
> DSCN4511.jpg
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι απ' το αρχείο του παλαιού δασκάλου του Κυπαρισσίου, Ιωάννη Ζαραβίνου, η οποία όμως ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μέσα απ' το νέο ημερολόγιο του Συλλόγου Εμπόρων & Ξενοδόχων Κυπαρισσίου για το 2015!


Μπραβο! Οτι και να πω ειανι λιγο!  Το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ στο Κυπαρισσι....   Και εδω μια ανακοινωση εποχης, 28 Φεβρουαριου 1951.
19510228 Neraida.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεράιδα έκανε βολτίτσα (δεν ξέρω με ποιους). Ξεκίνησε από την Ελευσίνα κατά τις 10.00 π.μ και αφού πέρασε ανοικτά από Πόρο, ανάμεσα Ύδρα-Δοκό και ανάμεσα Σπέτσες-Πόρτο Χέλι, έφτασε στις 17.30 μ.μ  στο Ναύπλιο και τώρα είναι δεμένο. Κάποιες στιγμές έπιασε 13,4 knots. Όποιος μπορεί ας το φωτογραφήσει.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα στις 10.45 π.μ ανοικτά από το Ικόνιο.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 14 25-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουν περιθώριο να το φωτογραφήσουν και μουρουν να το να το επισκεφτούν από την Τετάρτη 27 Αυγούστου μέχρι τις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου πουθ θα μεινει στο Νάυπλιο όπως βλέπουμε *εδώ*. Οπότε στο ταξίδι μέχρι το Ναύπλιο  ήταν το πλήρωμά του μέσα και αυτή έιναι η συντομότερη διαδρομή  από Ελευσίνα στο Νάυπλιο, Ελευσίνα - Στενό Ναυστάθμου - Τσελεβίνια - Στενό Ύδρας - Στενό Σπετσών - Ναύπλιο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το Νεράιδα αρόδο στο Κυπαρίσσι Λακωνίας με τις μικρές βάρκες να βρίσκονται σε ετοιμότητα για την αποβίβαση και την επιβίβαση ανθρώπων και αποσκευών!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 158826
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι απ' το αρχείο του παλαιού δασκάλου του Κυπαρισσίου, Ιωάννη Ζαραβίνου, η οποία όμως ήρθε στην επιφάνεια μέσα απ' το νέο ημερολόγιο του Συλλόγου Εμπόρων & Ξενοδόχων Κυπαρισσίου για το 2015!


Ότι και να πεί κανείς λίγο θα είναι γι αυτό το εύρημα. Με τα λόγια ίσως χαθεί η μαγεία της εικόνας .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Νεράιδα όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου εχθές στο ναυπηγείο Τσαγκαρινού στο Πέραμα που έχει βγει.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ 16 21-01-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ναυπηγείο του Λάτση εκεί στην Πετρόλα δεν λειτουργεί;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω και μένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο, αλλά...............δεν ξέρω κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Νεράιδα στα Μέθανα του 1960!

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ.jpg

facebook/Μεθανα παλιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Νεράιδα στα Μέθανα του 1960!  ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ.jpg  facebook/Μεθανα παλιες φωτογραφιες


  Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια μιας αλλης εποχης που την εζησα. Οσο για το Facebook/Μεθανα παλιες φωτογραφιες, εχει πραγματι και αλλες καλες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ από τη Historical S/S Society

NERAIDA.jpg

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Το Νεραιδα ειναι και παλι στον Φλοισβο και μας περιμενει!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Το Νεραιδα ειναι και παλι στον Φλοισβο και μας περιμενει!


Ακριβώς! Θα παραμείνει στον Φλοίσβο μέχρι τις 19 Ιουλίου. Το πλοίο παραμένει ανοιχτό για το κοινό τις εξής ημέρες και ώρες:

Πέμπτη & Παρασκευή: 17:00 - 21:00

Σάββατο & Κυριακή: 12:00 - 15:30 και 17:00 - 21:00

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

neraida.jpgφ.ωτό του φίλου Νεκτάριου Παπαδάκη από το shipspotting.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ* στις Σπετσες. (περιοδικο Ατλαντις, Νεα Υορκη, Μαιος 1965)

1965 Neraida.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ To  θρυλικο ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ ξυπνωντας αναμνησεις κανει   αναποδα και αποπλεει απο το λιμανι της Αιγινας στις  29-9-2013  

_P9290345  NERAIDA.jpg

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Μέχρι τις 31 Ιουλίου το Νεράιδα θα μας περιμένει να το επισκεφτούμε στον Φλοίσβο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Tο  ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ  στο Τροκαντερο σημερα 24-7-2016

_P7240897NERAIDA 24-7-2016.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1090715.jpgP1090719.jpgP1090723.jpgP1090725.jpgP1090714.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

P1090712.jpgP1090717.jpgP1090726.jpgP1090727.jpgP1090729.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Επίσκεψη το πλωτό Μουσείο Νεράιδα . Σύμφωνα με το επίσημο site του μουσείο σήμερα έκλεισε τις πύλες του για το κοινό . Κάτι που όμως πολύ σύντομα μπορεί να ξαναγίνει δηlάδή να το ανοίξουν και πάλι . Σαν καραβολάτρης θεώρησα απαραίτητο να πάω να το δώ επισκεφθώ και μέσα . Στις ώρες του κοινού λοιπόν λειτουργούσε μια ξενάγηση απο κάποιες πολύ ενημερωμένες ξεναγούς όπου μπαίνοντας η ξενάγηση γίνεται σε 2 χώρους . Στον ένα χώρο είναι η γενικότερη ιστορία του Γιάννη Λάτση και με κείμενα , και με σπάνιες αδημοσίευτες φωτογραφίες αλλα και με εξαιρετικά αντικείμενα όπως τα ναυτικά φυλλάδια του Γ.Λ. , εκπληκτικά μοντέλα μακέτες απο μερικά απο τα πλοία του όπως το ΕΦΦΗ και πολλά άλλα κάτι που εγω προσωπικά θεώρησα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και αφιέρωσα μεγάλο χρόνο απο την ξενάγηση μου θαυμάζοντας τα μοντέλα αυτά . Στους διαδρόμους είχε πολλά αντικείμενα απο το πλοίο όπως τηλέγραφοι και άλλα πολλά . Αυτό που θεωρώ οτι έλειπε έστω και σαν φωτογραφία έστω και μια είναι της γέφυρας . Δυστυχώς ούτε μία αλλά θεωρώ οτι ήταν το μόνο μείον απο την ξενάγηση μου .Μπορούσες να δείς όμως σπανιότατη φωτογραφία του πλοίο βαμμένου στα μαύρα κατα την καθέλκυση τω ώς επιβατηγό με το πρωτο του όνομα δηλαδή " Laurana στο λιμάνι του Fiume το 1939 , ως διασωστικό και πολλές άλλες . Στον  προς τα πλώρα εκθεσιακό χώρο είχε μια μεγάλη οθόνη στην οποία ο θεατής μπορεί να δεί 3 βίντεο με πολύ καλές πληροφορίες καθώς και ένα ολιγόλεπτο ντοκιμαντέρ για την διαδικασία μετασκευής του στην Κροατία μέχρι και που ήρθε πια ώς μουσείο στην Ελευσίνα . Σε αυτό μπορεί κανείς υλικο όπως πως ήταν μετα απο τα 30 χρόνια παροπλισμού του , την διαδικασία μεταφοράς του με πλοίο στην Κροατία και άλλα πολλά . 
Γενικές εντυπώσεις ? 
Τα μόνα 2 κάπως αρνητικά είναι οτι δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθώ τους εξωτερικούς χώρους του πλοίου και την απουσία έστω και μίας φωτογραφίας απο την γέφυρα μιας και εγω προσωπικά ένα το σημείο του βαποριού που με τραβάει περισσότερο . Το τονίζω για αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεων οτι ΔΕΝ τα θεωρώ τόσο σημαντικά . 

Θετικα: Πάρα πολλά . Ευγενέστατοι και πολύ φιλόξενοι και  πρόθυμοι όλοι και όλες τους μέσα στο πλοίο να σε ενημερώσουν και να σε ξεναγήσουν . Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον και σπάνιο υλικό απο το ίδιο το πλοίο , άλλα πλοία του Γ.Λ. όπως τα ΕΦΦΗ , ΝΙΚΗ , ΣΠΥΤΟΣ ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ , ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 29 ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ και άλλα ( μακέτες τους και φωτογραφικό και οχι μόνο υλικό ) . Πολύ δυνατο σημείο της Έκθεσης τα 3 βίντεο 

Γνώμη μου ? Στην επόμενη ευκαιρία που θα ανοίξει και πάλι το πλοίο τις πύλες του για το κοινό να πάτε να το δείτε και να το απολαύσετε και εξωτερικά αλλα και εσωτερικά . Παρακάτω θα σας επισυνάψω τον σύνδεσμο απο την ιστοσελίδα που μπορείτε να πληροφορηθείτε  για ωράρια κλπ κλπ αλλα και άλλον έναν σύνδεσμο με ολοκληρωμένο σαν αφιέρωμα φωτογραφικό υλικό δικό μου αντίστοιχο περίπου του πιο πάνω κοινοποιημένου απο εμένα 

 - Νεράιδα :   http://neraida.org/


- Το άλμπουμ αφιέρωμα απο εμένα στο Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/DMentakis-M...04117596352405

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ στο Τροκαντερο σημερα    3-12-2016

_PC032171α.jpgPC032179 β.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ιστορικό καραβάκι αυτές τις μέρες είναι τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΑΠΙΛΑ_ στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές το μεσημέρι από την Κυνόσουρα, την ώρα που έφτανε στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ-19-13-01-2017.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ μάλλον στο Πόρο .....κάποτε

NERAIDA.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...k-coastal.html

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημέρωση για την λειτουργία του Μουσείου*Το Πλωτό Μουσείο Νεράιδα θα παραμείνει κλειστό  κατά τους μήνες Ιανουάριο & Φεβρουάριο 2017 λόγω εργασιών συντήρησης.
Στις αρχές Μαρτίου 2017 θα ανακοινωθεί το νέο ωράριο λειτουργίας του Μουσείου.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και από το προηγούμενο Σάββατο είχαμε αναφέρει τον δεξαμενισμό του ιστορικού πλοίου στο ναυπηγείο Παπίλα, ας δούμε και πως φαινόταν σήμερα από αρκετά μακρινή απόσταση (την Κυνόσουρα) στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0059.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/01/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ολοκλήρωσε τις εργασίες συντήρησης του στο Πέραμα, και έχει επιστρέψει στην μαρίνα του Φλοίσβου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2017 το ιστορικό πλοίο από 24 έως 28 Μαΐου θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στη Μαρίνα Ζέας. Αναλυτικά οι ώρες επισκέψεως:

Τετάρτη 24 Μαΐου:     17:00 - 20:00
Πέμπτη 25 Μαΐου:      11:00 - 20:00
Παρασκευή 26 Μαΐου: 17:00 - 20:00
Σάββατο 27 Μαΐου:    10:00 - 19:00
Κυριακή 28 Μαΐου:     13:00 - 20:00

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ   ο ζωντανος θρυλος του Αργοσαρωνικου  στεκει εκει στο Τροκαντερο λαμπερος  και  απαστραπτων  δινοντας χρωμα στις   αναμνησεις     εχοντας  διαχυτη την  γευση της αλμυρας απο   ομορφες  αλλοτινες   εποχες  που εφυγαν και χαθηκαν στον χρονο...  

_NERAIDA 9-4-2018.jpg
_Tροκαντερο 9-4-2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να εισαι καλα φιλε  Espesso Venezia! Βοηθησε η πανεμορφη ημερα αλλα και η φωτογενεια του ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ!_

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου είναι στα πιο "κοσμοπολίτικα" νησιά που έπιανε, δηλαδή στην Ύδρα, στις Σπέτσες και στον Πόρο. Οπότε να το δούμε και σε μια καρτ ποστάλ που το δείχνει στα Μέθανα.

neraida methana.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Νομίζω οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου είναι στα πιο "κοσμοπολίτικα" νησιά που έπιανε, δηλαδή στην Ύδρα, στις Σπέτσες και στον Πόρο. Οπότε να το δούμε και σε μια καρτ ποστάλ που το δείχνει στα Μέθανα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187734


 Να αναφέρω ξανά ότι αυτό που με εντυπωσιάζει σε παλιές φωτογραφίες σε λιμάνια είναι το πλήθος των επιβατών στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα και την κλίση που παίρνει το καράβι λόγω μετατόπισης, τότε που όλα τα καράβια είχαν υπεράριθμους επιβάτες. Όπως και την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση επιβατών στην πλώρη μέσα σε λιμάνι.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ στο Σπέτσες, θα έλεγα οτι είναι ωραία πόζα αλλά νομίζω οτι το καραβάκι ήταν φωτογενές και κάθε πόζα την έκανε ωραία  :Smile: 

neraida at spetse.jpg
πηγή

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα πλαίσια των Ημερών Θάλασσας 2018 το ιστορικό πλοίο από 1 έως 10 Ιουνίου θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στη Μαρίνα Ζέας. Αναλυτικά οι ώρες επισκέψεως:

Καθημερινές: 17:00 - 20:00
Σαββατοκύριακα: 10:00 - 20:00

----------


## Ellinis

Απόπλους το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ από τα Μέθανα

neraida at methana.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Μάλλον από Παλαιά Επίδαυρο.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί το ιστορικό πλοίο περνώντας των Πειραιά με πορεία τα ναυπηγεία του Σπανόπουλου.

ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ-14-1-2019-.jpg

14-1-2019.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα για εργασίες συντήρησης.

----------


## leo85

Το όμορφο Νεράιδα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που ομορφαίνει.

ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ-16-2-2019-.jpg 

16-2-2019 Πέραμα.

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία έχει αναρτηθεί σε σελίδα του facebook και αναφέρει ότι είναι στην Ύδρα το 1960 και φωτογράφο τον James Burke. Για φαντάσου,ν'απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ ή την γκαζόζα σου σε κάποιο τραπεζάκι εκεί και να πλευρίζει δίπλα σου αυτή η ομορφιά!

246466925_3012013729060896_9025347838422405795_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφία έχει αναρτηθεί σε σελίδα του facebook και αναφέρει ότι είναι στην Ύδρα το 1960 και φωτογράφο τον James Burke. Για φαντάσου,ν'απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ ή την γκαζόζα σου σε κάποιο τραπεζάκι εκεί και να πλευρίζει δίπλα σου αυτή η ομορφιά!
> 
> 246466925_3012013729060896_9025347838422405795_n.jpg


Mήπως έτσι δεν ήταν στα νησιά μας την εποχή της αθωότητας;;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

...πανεμορφα ηταν...το απολαυστικοτερο καφεδακι με την καλυτερη θεα!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ σε αναχώρηση του από την Ύδρα

νεραιδα 2.jpg

νεραιδα 3.jpg

νεραιδα 1.jpg

neraida 1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ περί το 1984 όταν το φωτογράφησε ο Antonio Scrimali σε φάση συντήρησης στην Ελευσίνα που ήταν δεμένο.

311460793_2341161276059813_3805636248194735730_n.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## sv1xv

Neraida @Floisvos Marina par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το περασμένο Σάββατο μεσημέρι στην Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Neraida @Floisvos Marina par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Το περασμένο Σάββατο μεσημέρι στην Μαρίνα Φλοίσβου.


Το πλοίο μετά την ανακατασκευή στην Κροατία έχει χάσει πολύ την αρχική του ομορφιά.

----------

